# win-capture-audio



## bozbez (Aug 13, 2021)

bozbez submitted a new resource:

win-capture-audio - Capture audio directly from applications (on Windows)



> This plugin is based on OBS's win-capture/game-capture but instead hooks WASAPI's audio output functions (rather than the various graphics API funcitons) to enable capture of audio streams directly from applications. This eliminates the need for third-party software or hardware audio mixing tools that introduce complexity and, in the case of software tools, introduce mandatory latency.
> 
> The modus operandi is identical to the aforementioned game-capture plugin (and most likely to Discord's...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## ASchneider (Aug 16, 2021)

Hello @bozbez, thanks for creating this great tool. I've tested with a couple of games and it works like a charm, I'm truly amazed.

I know this is a pre-release, but would be nice if you make it available as an easy to extract installation for portable OBS instances (having all in a "data" and "obs-plugins" folders), like the ones I use.

I've extracted your final package to the correct folders, as you described and it worked just fine.

Thank you ver much sir!


----------



## apluzz (Aug 17, 2021)

I installed this wanting to work with Zoom, but sadly it didn't :(


----------



## bozbez (Aug 18, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> Hello @bozbez, thanks for creating this great tool. I've tested with a couple of games and it works like a charm, I'm truly amazed.
> 
> I know this is a pre-release, but would be nice if you make it available as an easy to extract installation for portable OBS instances (having all in a "data" and "obs-plugins" folders), like the ones I use.
> 
> ...


Glad you find it useful! I will be making a less wonky installer imminently.



apluzz said:


> I installed this wanting to work with Zoom, but sadly it didn't :(


Nor will it work with Discord, Teams, Slack, etc. As far as I'm aware this is thanks to Electron based apps running audio I/O in a separate _process _to the window thread, although I could (hopefully) be wrong. Since Discord streaming actually manages to get the audio from these applications it must be possible, and is pretty much the highest priority feature for 1.0.0.

See this issue for more.


----------



## bozbez (Aug 18, 2021)

bozbez updated win-capture-audio with a new update entry:

win-capture-audio v1.0.0-alpha.2



> *Changes since v1.0.0-alpha*
> 
> Improvements to window selection and hook state machine logic
> A proper installer (and uninstaller)



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Aug 18, 2021)

I'll be curious if this approach would mean being able to avoid using a virtual (or physical) loopback adapter for something like Presonus' Studio One DAW?


----------



## ASchneider (Aug 18, 2021)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> I'll be curious if this approach would mean being able to avoid using a virtual (or physical) loopback adapter for something like Presonus' Studio One DAW?



Hello!

If you use this plugin in conjunction with Exeldro's Audio Monitor (also using some VST filters as well) you can do absolutely anything :)

I use VoiceMeeter mostly because of my live streams, now I'm rethinking all of mine audio setup because of this new plugin. Simply amazing.


----------



## ASchneider (Aug 18, 2021)

ASchneider said:


> you can do absolutely anything :)



Sorry, you can do absolutely everything :)


----------



## RealGameCulture (Aug 21, 2021)

This looks incredibly promising. I will wait with baited breath for the day it supports discord


----------



## bozbez (Aug 22, 2021)

Some good news: #14 
Should solve _all _of the compatability issues. Implementation and the worlds fastest major version increment to v2.0.0 coming this week.


----------



## JonyPro (Aug 22, 2021)

Will it work for Discord and Zoom some day soon?


----------



## bozbez (Aug 22, 2021)

JonyPro said:


> Will it work for Discord and Zoom some day soon?





bozbez said:


> Some good news: #14
> Should solve _all _of the compatability issues. Implementation and the worlds fastest major version increment to v2.0.0 coming this week.


----------



## bozbez (Aug 25, 2021)

bozbez updated win-capture-audio with a new update entry:

win-capture-audio v2.0.0-beta



> *Changes since 1.0.0-alpha.2*
> 
> Full rewrite with the new API as described in #14.
> This should remove all previous limitations, allowing capture of Discord, Chrome and more.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Aug 25, 2021)

bozbez said:


> bozbez updated win-capture-audio with a new update entry:
> 
> win-capture-audio v2.0.0-beta
> 
> ...



You, sir, are the bearer of what I consider to be the Holy Grail.  I have been WANTING something like this since I started streaming.  It allows me to capture audio that defies even the Metro sound settings app's rerouting capabilities!

You just made my day,week/month/career!

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## ASchneider (Aug 25, 2021)

Just incredible, you did again @bozbez ! Congratulations!


----------



## Linkums (Aug 26, 2021)

Thank you for your service. <3


----------



## madtaz64 (Aug 27, 2021)

Hey will there be a 32-bit option available in the future? I just tried to install it using 32-bit OBS Studio and it didn't work at all =(


----------



## craftm (Aug 27, 2021)

So I'm using voicemeeter for a while to make spotify be in a separeted layer, so I can remove from VOD using OBS VOD removal system. While I can still listen in my headset.

How can I use this plugin to the the same?
- Spotify added as Application Audio Output Capture.
- Spotify is still running in the "desktop" audio from OBS, but I want to have all my PC (Games, chrome, etc..) running so desktop is actually the easier way.

I need to make a new Application Audio Output Capture for every single component (game, google chrome, etc..) since spotify will be running in the "desktop" audio?

Because as I said, I wanna be able to listen spotify so it must be in the "desktop" source anyways, thats why I'm currenctly using voicemeeter, I can do there. But I can defintely feel a delay while using voicemeeter


----------



## bozbez (Aug 27, 2021)

madtaz64 said:


> Hey will there be a 32-bit option available in the future? I just tried to install it using 32-bit OBS Studio and it didn't work at all =(


The plugin will probably compile fine for 32-bit, but working on the current bugs is the current priority. I might include a 32-bit version in the 2.0.0 release. (Honestly wasn't expecting anyone to actually still have a 32-bit Windows version...)



craftm said:


> So I'm using voicemeeter for a while to make spotify be in a separeted layer, so I can remove from VOD using OBS VOD removal system. While I can still listen in my headset.
> 
> How can I use this plugin to the the same?
> - Spotify added as Application Audio Output Capture.
> ...


Select Spotify and then _uncheck _the "Include process tree" option. This should capture all of the desktop audio excluding Spotify, and then you can add another Application Audio Output Capture on Spotify.

The option name is pretty misleading, I've since renamed it so whenever it's time for the next release that will be updated.


----------



## craftm (Aug 27, 2021)

bozbez said:


> Select Spotify and then _uncheck _the "Include process tree" option. This should capture all of the desktop audio excluding Spotify, and then you can add another Application Audio Output Capture on Spotify.
> 
> The option name is pretty misleading, I've since renamed it so whenever it's time for the next release that will be updated.


Ok, I think I'm getting very close now, but still not working.

- Audio 1: Default Desktop Audio (system audio) (all my pc, but still has spotify).
- Audio 2: Component App Audio Output Capture (target: Spotify) unchecked "include Process Tree": This makes spotify not play in this specific component (but actually NOTHING is playing in this component because the onyl target is spotify).

How to remove spotify from Audio 1 is the question, I guess.


----------



## madtaz64 (Aug 28, 2021)

bozbez said:


> The plugin will probably compile fine for 32-bit, but working on the current bugs is the current priority. I might include a 32-bit version in the 2.0.0 release. (Honestly wasn't expecting anyone to actually still have a 32-bit Windows version...)



Well I would probably just switch to 64-bit for this but the problem is that Amarec is the only real method I can find currently that works well enough with SD capture, and no, direct capture through OBS isn't currently as good last I've checked. Though I guess if I really want I could just try switching back and forth for the time being and only use 32-bit for SD gaming as much of a hassle as it'd be.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Aug 29, 2021)

craftm said:


> Ok, I think I'm getting very close now, but still not working.
> 
> - Audio 1: Default Desktop Audio (system audio) (all my pc, but still has spotify).
> - Audio 2: Component App Audio Output Capture (target: Spotify) unchecked "include Process Tree": This makes spotify not play in this specific component (but actually NOTHING is playing in this component because the onyl target is spotify).
> ...



My solution is to dump "Desktop Audio", along with "Mic/Aux" entirely, which is what I do with all new OBS Studio installs anymore.  I don't like having system sounds (especially UAC alerts, which could potentially be a security issue) in my final mixes.


----------



## bozbez (Aug 29, 2021)

craftm said:


> Ok, I think I'm getting very close now, but still not working.
> 
> - Audio 1: Default Desktop Audio (system audio) (all my pc, but still has spotify).
> - Audio 2: Component App Audio Output Capture (target: Spotify) unchecked "include Process Tree": This makes spotify not play in this specific component (but actually NOTHING is playing in this component because the onyl target is spotify).
> ...


Audio 2 here should already be "Audio 1 without Spotify", so then you would mute Audio 1 and have an Audio 3 that captures only Spotify.


----------



## craftm (Aug 30, 2021)

bozbez said:


> Audio 2 here should already be "Audio 1 without Spotify", so then you would mute Audio 1 and have an Audio 3 that captures only Spotify.


But using  App Audio Output Capture  I can only target one application, is there a way to target everything then exclude spotify with include process tree??


----------



## IIvgmII (Aug 31, 2021)

Is there any way to remove the horrible popping, cracking, and cutting in the audio? I tried using it for a few streams, and one thing is clear to me: this can't be used in its current state. Any practical use of this plugin causes the audio to sound terrible, though it works great outside of that. My current version of Windows is 20H2 (OS Build 19042.1110).

Maybe my specs are just garbage, but I would hope than an i5-7400 and a GTX 1060 3GB would be enough to handle this.
Here's a demo of what I'm referring to: https://clips.twitch.tv/FlirtyBoldOpossumANELE-n-JjkB60j4jNchxm

This also happens in games that don't use nearly as many resources. I can stream any game just fine with Voicemeeter separating the audio, and I can also stream any game just fine with regular Desktop Audio. Yet this plugin screws up the audio so badly that the stream is unwatchable.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Aug 31, 2021)

IIvgmII said:


> Is there any way to remove the horrible popping, cracking, and cutting in the audio? I tried using it for a few streams, and one thing is clear to me: this can't be used in its current state. Any practical use of this plugin causes the audio to sound terrible, though it works great outside of that. My current version of Windows is 20H2 (OS Build 19042.1110).
> 
> Maybe my specs are just garbage, but I would hope than an i5-7400 and a GTX 1060 3GB would be enough to handle this.
> Here's a demo of what I'm referring to: https://clips.twitch.tv/FlirtyBoldOpossumANELE-n-JjkB60j4jNchxm
> ...



I had something similar happen on one of my streams recently when I was doing an overall shakedown of my setup.  I just reselected the source and that cleared it up for me.  But also, I suspect my system was in need of a reboot.  At the time, I had to restart OBS because sound wasn't being sent over an NDI link to the machine doing my actual streaming.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Sep 1, 2021)

is there a way to use this outside of OBS, as a standalone app?


----------



## Riotline (Sep 1, 2021)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> I had something similar happen on one of my streams recently when I was doing an overall shakedown of my setup.  I just reselected the source and that cleared it up for me.  But also, I suspect my system was in need of a reboot.  At the time, I had to restart OBS because sound wasn't being sent over an NDI link to the machine doing my actual streaming.



Had a weird popping/glitching when I had two sources. One game source and one discord.
Note the game works but discord does not. It does work after there is no game anymore.








						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					www.twitch.tv
				



Hoping this could be figured out during development. It is really good but still early.


----------



## bozbez (Sep 2, 2021)

Riotline said:


> Had a weird popping/glitching when I had two sources. One game source and one discord.
> Note the game works but discord does not. It does work after there is no game anymore.
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the crackling issues are top priority, but very hard for me to solve since I have no way of reproducing currently.



ContentDeveloper said:


> is there a way to use this outside of OBS, as a standalone app?


Currently no, but would not be too difficult to make based on the current code if there is enough demand for this.


----------



## bozbez (Sep 2, 2021)

bozbez updated win-capture-audio with a new update entry:

win-capture-audio v2.0.0-beta.2



> *For OBS versions 27.0.1 and newer, on (an updated) Windows 10 2004 (released 2020-05-27) or later.*
> 
> Reword of the "Include process tree" option.
> Internal changes to the audio capture packet handling in an attempt to mitigate some of the audio artifacting issues and increase robustness.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kalarse (Sep 7, 2021)

How possible it is for this to be also in the 32 bit version of obs?


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Sep 7, 2021)

Correct me if I am wrong, but if this were to be made to work standalone, could/would it basically be a “virtual audio cable” or “virtual audio mixer” tool, ala VB-Cable or VoiceMeeter?


----------



## bozbez (Sep 11, 2021)

kalarse said:


> How possible it is for this to be also in the 32 bit version of obs?


Probably fine? You can try compiling it for 32-bit yourself or I might eventually get around to making a 32-bit release.



ContentDeveloper said:


> Correct me if I am wrong, but if this were to be made to work standalone, could/would it basically be a “virtual audio cable” or “virtual audio mixer” tool, ala VB-Cable or VoiceMeeter?


What would the purpose of the standalone version be?


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Sep 12, 2021)

bozbez said:


> Probably fine? You can try compiling it for 32-bit yourself or I might eventually get around to making a 32-bit release.
> 
> 
> What would the purpose of the standalone version be?



To be used for routing audio from apps such as Teams, Zoom, etc. so the Chrome speech recognition engine can “hear” audio from at least 1 more source besides the mic.

(useful in capturing all speech, to text, for closed captions that can be saved to an SRT file, then edited in Subtitle Edit for corrections before publishing.)


----------



## OldDirtDust (Sep 13, 2021)

I don't know if it's possible but if it is, would this plugin as a source *filter* automaticaly switch the audio capture based on the aplication screen shown on the source?

Thanks for the great job with this!! This plugin is life changing for streamers.


----------



## bozbez (Sep 14, 2021)

OldDirtDust said:


> I don't know if it's possible but if it is, would this plugin as a source *filter* automaticaly switch the audio capture based on the aplication screen shown on the source?
> 
> Thanks for the great job with this!! This plugin is life changing for streamers.


There are some different plans for integration with the window and game capture sources - would likely see something like this after the plugin or similar functionality is merged into OBS.



ContentDeveloper said:


> To be used for routing audio from apps such as Teams, Zoom, etc. so the Chrome speech recognition engine can “hear” audio from at least 1 more source besides the mic.
> 
> (useful in capturing all speech, to text, for closed captions that can be saved to an SRT file, then edited in Subtitle Edit for corrections before publishing.)


Fundamentally I think that would require something like the VB cables to work if you want to route it back to an input...
Something like that would certainly be possible standalone, but you could achieve this currently by using a VB cable as the OBS audio monitoring device and then turning on monitoring for the application audio capture sources.


----------



## ContentDeveloper (Sep 14, 2021)

bozbez said:


> Fundamentally I think that would require something like the VB cables to work if you want to route it back to an input...
> Something like that would certainly be possible standalone, but you could achieve this currently by using a VB cable as the OBS audio monitoring device and then turning on monitoring for the application audio capture sources.



I am trying to implement a system that is a free solution, and VB-Cable is not actually  "free".  Thank you.


----------



## bozbez (Sep 14, 2021)

ContentDeveloper said:


> I am trying to implement a system that is a free solution, and VB-Cable is not actually  "free".  Thank you.


I think to route audio back to input so it would appear in the list with the mic inputs etc you would need something at the driver level, which require code-signing certificates to be used outside of Windows test mode.

You could also try something like a hardware loopback, but either way a standalone version of the plugin wouldn't be of any use.


----------



## bozbez (Sep 20, 2021)

bozbez updated win-capture-audio with a new update entry:

win-capture-audio v2.0.0-beta.3



> *For OBS versions 27.0.1 and newer, on (an updated) Windows 10 2004 (released 2020-05-27) or later.*
> 
> Adds translations for Japanese, Italian and Polish.
> Allows self-targeting of OBS for niche projector use cases.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## kipura (Sep 26, 2021)

You my man are my god, i literally searched for something like this for more than 2 years.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Sep 26, 2021)

kipura said:


> You my man are my god, i literally searched for something like this for more than 2 years.



One thing to bear in mind is that the API that made this plugin even possible didn't even exist in Windows until late last year, showing up in Win10 20H2 and Win11.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## Mister36 (Sep 29, 2021)

Plugin functions great, however the log is showing that even if say the scene with the audio capture isn't active, it's still attempting to grab the application. This basically occurs as long as OBS is open, and the game isn't on so it hooks the audio. Is this intended?


----------



## Mister36 (Sep 30, 2021)

Nevermind, I thought I had the latest version, the beta-3 took out the log spam (as it said it would lol)


----------



## BlindStein (Oct 5, 2021)

just wanted to leave this out here since i came after looking at franswah's video. he pointed out there is some audio monitoring issues. Also will this work in windows 11 too ? Another question was, will this work in a 2 pc setup or can you develop for a 2 pc set-up as well?


----------



## Mister36 (Oct 5, 2021)

BlindStein said:


> just wanted to leave this out here since i came after looking at franswah's video. he pointed out there is some audio monitoring issues. Also will this work in windows 11 too ? Another question was, will this work in a 2 pc setup or can you develop for a 2 pc set-up as well?



There's no issue with this in windows 11


----------



## Fred_ (Oct 6, 2021)

Seems to work good! Got some audio stuttering, but it fixed itself after a minute or two!


----------



## Fred_ (Oct 6, 2021)

Tried streaming again, and the audio got jerky once again. 2/2 isn't a huge sample size but so far it has happened twice around the hour mark, so could be some pattern there, as to when it occurs.


----------



## leividkain (Oct 10, 2021)

So, I opened OBS today and it had a update, now I install the plugin and it doesn't show ..
Someone know what can it be?
Thanks guys, it is a great plugin!!!!


----------



## ShredMentor (Oct 14, 2021)

This is an excellent step forward for audio routing, so thank you for this. I tried using Cubase 10 as an audio source today and unfortunately it did not work. Is there any plan to address DAW audio in the near future? Or any known work around already out there?


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Oct 25, 2021)

ShredMentor said:


> This is an excellent step forward for audio routing, so thank you for this. I tried using Cubase 10 as an audio source today and unfortunately it did not work. Is there any plan to address DAW audio in the near future? Or any known work around already out there?



I use REAPER here, plus I have access to Cakewalk Sonar and Sound Forge Pro, so I'd have to test it.

Personally, I'd probably stick to pipeline endpoints for this as these titles and programs like them are practically designed with them firmly in mind.  I'll have to muck about that myself to see what kind of advice I can offer.


----------



## kid_wasd (Oct 28, 2021)

is it possible to use this plugin on an old version of windows? (1809)


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Oct 30, 2021)

kid_wasd said:


> is it possible to use this plugin on an old version of windows? (1809)



It is not.  The plugin requires an API which was introduced in Windows 10 release 2004.


----------



## bozbez (Oct 31, 2021)

bozbez updated win-capture-audio with a new update entry:

win-capture-audio v2.1.0-beta



> *For OBS versions 27.1.3 and newer, on (an updated) Windows 10 2004 (released 2020-05-27) or later.*
> 
> Adds translations for French, Chinese, German, Russian, Spanish and Chinese Traditional (Taiwan).
> Rewrite of the core capture code to C++ (with WIL/WRL) to use a MMCSS registered MF queue to improve stability under load.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Heimburg (Nov 2, 2021)

Thanks for this Great work!!! Is there a way to use this plugin with the mac version of obs? Thanks alot for your reply


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Nov 4, 2021)

Heimburg said:


> Thanks for this Great work!!! Is there a way to use this plugin with the mac version of obs? Thanks alot for your reply



No, because this uses an API specific to Windows.  You'd have to see if there's something similar in macOS by checking with Apple.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## Chippen (Nov 14, 2021)

bozbez said:


> Audio 2 here should already be "Audio 1 without Spotify", so then you would mute Audio 1 and have an Audio 3 that captures only Spotify.


But if you mute Audio 1, where is the desktop sound (eg from the game) coming from?


----------



## Unmemorable Ham (Nov 17, 2021)

Is anyone else experiencing an issue where audio from other channels bleeds into their mic channel while using this plugin? I recently added it to OBS and it works great for the most part. I've just noticed it sometimes bleeds audio from other channels into the mic and basically creates an echo effect. It doesn't even happen all the time. However, once it happens for the first time, my mic quality then gets scuffed. It starts to sound like it has a bunch of extra gain on it, and it kind of crackles. Almost like it's clipping from being too loud.


----------



## snakky (Nov 18, 2021)

Hey man great plugin exactly what i was looking for.
I have an issue with stutterting sound.

Szenario:
Windows 10, Playing Diablo 2 Ressurected (this audio i want to send to OBS - which works - )
Also i listen to Stuff in Chrome(like YT or Twitch) the audio from this gets very choppy from time to time.
I noticed that it happens when iam in game (Diablo 2 R) when i tab out onto the desktop it instantly fixes the audio of the Chrome.


----------



## Audiacious (Nov 26, 2021)

Love this plugin BUT have 1 issue.  I was playing warzone tonight trying to stream it and it wouldnt pick up the in game voice chat, only the game itself.  Am I doing something wrong or is it a limitation?


----------



## Lockesteady (Nov 27, 2021)

Absolutely adore this plug-in, it saved me SO MUCH headache and hassle!
Only issue I've run into thus far is not being able to capture party chat from the Xbox App/Windows 11 Game Bar?
I can grab everything else just fine; Discord, games, Chrome, etc., but for some reason, even though I can see the Xbox app as an option, it doesn't capture any audio at all (and Game Bar doesn't even appear as an option since it's only "active" as a system overlay).

Does anyone have a work around for this that doesn't involve going back to capturing the entire audio device?


----------



## Some1sm (Nov 28, 2021)

Audiacious said:


> Love this plugin BUT have 1 issue.  I was playing warzone tonight trying to stream it and it wouldnt pick up the in game voice chat, only the game itself.  Am I doing something wrong or is it a limitation?


Noticed the same issue with any other CoD game, I assume it will also happen with games such as Valorant. I tried finding a workaround but muting everything except Spotify leaves me with Discord + CoD or whatever I'm recording and I don't want discord in the recording haha


----------



## bfack95 (Nov 29, 2021)

does anyone know how to add Xbox game bar ?


----------



## ODesplugado (Nov 30, 2021)

I have Windows 11 installed, an AMD Ryzen 5 3400G processor, and an RX 580 8GB graphics card. When installing the plugin, I lose an absurd amount of frames in several games.


----------



## ItzSteele (Dec 1, 2021)

ODesplugado said:


> I have Windows 11 installed, an AMD Ryzen 5 3400G processor, and an RX 580 8GB graphics card. When installing the plugin, I lose an absurd amount of frames in several games.


Im honeslty amazed your even able to get Windows 11 with that setup. I thought a computer had to be an absolute HOSS to run Windows 11, and thats coming from someone with a 3070/5900x build.


----------



## ItzSteele (Dec 1, 2021)

Also, does anyone get any type of static in their ears or recording when streaming with this plugin (its really faint, but I can still hear it)? or is my headset just dying? (5 year old Astro A40s)

However, if it is only the headset that is faulty, I shouldn't hear it in the recording correct?


----------



## FreemanQC (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi, this is definitely a game changer for many streamers. I'm using a dual PC streaming setup and I'm not sure how useful this could get but will definitely encourage you continuing the dev and hope it's open source.


----------



## Roxoah (Dec 5, 2021)

This plug is is amazing, a definite game changer!
my only question/thing I'm stuck on now is that sound alerts that get sent through streamlabs [website], or sound alerts don't play since they're system sounds. Is there a way to get these to work? Currently, none of my system sounds work and I have to make separate tracks for every thing.


----------



## Jammerlee (Dec 6, 2021)

Love this, this has been the only tool I've found so far that's been able to pick up and separate the audio of certain games in OBS. I have a possibly silly question tho -  is there any way to use this to separately control the volume between what the stream hears and what my headset hears? Say I'm playing some music for the stream but I want to have it muted for me. Or I want to turn a game's volume down low so it's not blasting my headset but want its volume higher for the stream to be able to hear it

If this isn't already possible, could I request consideration for such a feature? Assuming it's possible to add such a feature. I've tried using another add-on with VB audio cable but said virtual cable didn't play nice with certain games


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Dec 6, 2021)

Jammerlee said:


> Love this, this has been the only tool I've found so far that's been able to pick up and separate the audio of certain games in OBS. I have a possibly silly question tho -  is there any way to use this to separately control the volume between what the stream hears and what my headset hears? Say I'm playing some music for the stream but I want to have it muted for me. Or I want to turn a game's volume down low so it's not blasting my headset but want its volume higher for the stream to be able to hear it
> 
> If this isn't already possible, could I request consideration for such a feature? Assuming it's possible to add such a feature. I've tried using another add-on with VB audio cable but said virtual cable didn't play nice with certain games



I use Voicemeeter Potato here.  What I do is set the first virtual input as my default audio path and send OBS Studio's monitoring through the second one.  I then route both sliders to the output devices I want to hear them on, in this case, a S/PDIF link to a soundbar and the headphone jack on my Focusrite Scarlett Solo.  When I go to stream, I turn the first virtual slider down or outright mute it.  I then monitor through OBS Studio's monitor which I've sent to the second virtual input.

I hope this helps.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## Jammerlee (Dec 6, 2021)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> I use Voicemeeter Potato here.  What I do is set the first virtual input as my default audio path and send OBS Studio's monitoring through the second one.  I then route both sliders to the output devices I want to hear them on, in this case, a S/PDIF link to a soundbar and the headphone jack on my Focusrite Scarlett Solo.  When I go to stream, I turn the first virtual slider down or outright mute it.  I then monitor through OBS Studio's monitor which I've sent to the second virtual input.
> 
> I hope this helps.
> 
> --Katt.  =^.^=



Thank you for the suggestion! I actually have already tried playing around with Voicemeter Banana and VB-cable respectively. VB-cable (which I combined with the resource audio monitor OBS addon) had worked well for me for the most part, but for some reason neither it or Voicemeter liked to work right with certain games (Stardew Valley and Borderlands GOTY have been the two that have given me the biggest trouble so far). It has been suggested to me with the win-capture-audio plugin that I just tinker around with a gain filter to raise the volume for the stream


----------



## universeofnya (Dec 10, 2021)

The plugin is not working. I can add audio sources but they do not show up in the audio mixer like in the video. I have the up to date obs, chrome and windows.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Dec 10, 2021)

universeofnya said:


> The plugin is not working. I can add audio sources but they do not show up in the audio mixer like in the video. I have the up to date obs, chrome and windows.



What are the details of your setup, specifically version of Windows and if Windows 10, which release; which version of OBS Studio and whether it's 32- or 64-bit; whether you used the .exe or the .zip to install the plugin; did you install while the program was running, and if so, did you restart OBS Studio?


----------



## Digitalman42 (Dec 13, 2021)

I'm capturing Zoom audio and the plugin stops capturing audio (no meter, no output).  I then go to change the source window exe to another one and OBS crashes.  Had to switch back to regular sound output capture.  I have high hopes for this plugin. It's exactly what I need.  Looking forward to the next release.


----------



## ODesplugado (Dec 14, 2021)

ItzSteele said:


> Im honeslty amazed your even able to get Windows 11 with that setup. I thought a computer had to be an absolute HOSS to run Windows 11, and thats coming from someone with a 3070/5900x build.


In fact, the only thing that is required for Windows 11 to work on a computer running Windows 10 is that you have TPM 2.0 enabled in your BIOS


----------



## MrFoxyfiverz (Dec 15, 2021)

I have been using it for a wile and when i check the audio the game audio did not capture my in game friends voice i thought it might be just an error but it happened again when i check my new recorded clips and it did not capture my friends voice again so i hope it can be fix if not im sad :D


----------



## Umbra-sLi (Dec 18, 2021)

Hi there,
i have a problem with the plugin and i didnt rly realized it until i watch the playback and saw that spotify wasnt captured. my problem is the mixer was moving like normal so no way i could make sure everything is fine until i checked the vod.. but when i delete the capture and add spotify again it works normal... does anybody know why this keeps happening to me? and yes i run it as administrator. not only spotify noticed with chrome to

greets


----------



## CamOnTheCob (Dec 19, 2021)

Hello, I love this plugin. However, ever since installing it, my OBS freezes when I try to close it. I then have to control alt delete to completely close OBS. This must be related to the plug-in. Is anyone else having this issue? Thanks


----------



## Grandpa_frost (Dec 27, 2021)

Hi there. Plugin works fine but with some issue. So i separated all audio that i use and some of the sources doubles on Stream Deck sound source - such as TriggerFire alerts, scene transition Sound, RutonyChat Alerts. Im using win10 20H2 . Is anyone has same issue? Any solutions? (


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Dec 27, 2021)

Grandpa_frost said:


> Hi there. Plugin works fine but with some issue. So i separated all audio that i use and some of the sources doubles on Stream Deck sound source - such as TriggerFire alerts, scene transition Sound, RutonyChat Alerts. Im using win10 20H2 . Is anyone has same issue? Any solutions? (



Are you capturing OBS Studio's own audio with the plugin?  If so, why?  Furthermore, I wouldn't recommend it.  If you are using it to capture alert sounds, e.g. Streamlabs or StreamElements, you need to use the Browser Source's "Control audio via OBS" setting.  In fact, this is the correct way to capture any browser source audio output.

As for the Stream Deck side of things, I take you're talking about the Elgato software's interface?  If so, what kind of sound is it emitting that you're wanting to capture?


----------



## Grandpa_frost (Dec 27, 2021)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> Are you capturing OBS Studio's own audio with the plugin?  If so, why?  Furthermore, I wouldn't recommend it.  If you are using it to capture alert sounds, e.g. Streamlabs or StreamElements, you need to use the Browser Source's "Control audio via OBS" setting.  In fact, this is the correct way to capture any browser source audio output.
> 
> As for the Stream Deck side of things, I take you're talking about the Elgato software's interface?  If so, what kind of sound is it emitting that you're wanting to capture?


Hello! Thnx for answer. Im kinda new to OBS. Yeah i tried that but then i dont hear the alert and when im in the middle of an action i could miss the alert and dont  respond in time. I also tried to use  "Control audio via OBS" with monitor on but result the same -streamdeck audio capture my deafult (or assigned) audio device a and doubles playback. I use streamdeck like soundboard. Interface of stream deck doesn't have auido output settings (or i just cant find it). Im gona try voicemeeter virtual cable. Mb that will help somehow idk.


----------



## Grandpa_frost (Dec 30, 2021)

Grandpa_frost said:


> Hello! Thnx for answer. Im kinda new to OBS. Yeah i tried that but then i dont hear the alert and when im in the middle of an action i could miss the alert and dont  respond in time. I also tried to use  "Control audio via OBS" with monitor on but result the same -streamdeck audio capture my deafult (or assigned) audio device a and doubles playback. I use streamdeck like soundboard. Interface of stream deck doesn't have auido output settings (or i just cant find it). Im gona try voicemeeter virtual cable. Mb that will help somehow idk.


Hello there. I figuried this out. Sound doubles through my Stream Deck sound source ONLY when i launch OBS through it by Launch button. When i start both OBS and Stream Deck software separatly i dont have this problem. Happy New Year!


----------



## FireCloud42 (Dec 31, 2021)

I love this thing...Only thing is I just ran into a weird thing where it's not picking up SWTOR (fullscreen Windowed). the game is being picked up when I click on the "Capture all audio EXCEPT the selected window (if the window exists)" but that will also pick up everything else


----------



## Easywipe91 (Jan 1, 2022)

I really like the idea of this Plugin, but everytime i install it my games start to stutter / lag as soon as i open OBS (just open it, no stream or record). I also tried all versions of this Plugin.
OBS 27.1.3, Windows 11 Pro


----------



## 52rpm (Jan 1, 2022)

maby problem is win11 because on win10 all work like charm.


----------



## soniczx123 (Jan 7, 2022)

I've been using this plugin for a while but I can't get Discord to work with it, even with the latest version. I always get this redhighlight when I switch windows on Discord(going to a different channel or server). This only happens with the Discord app, not with something like Spotify. Does anyone have any idea?


----------



## Reaperz (Jan 9, 2022)

Has anyone found a way to avoid *c:\windows\system32\mmdevapi.dll*  crashing while using this plug-in?


----------



## Reaperz (Jan 10, 2022)

Reaperz said:


> Has anyone found a way to avoid *c:\windows\system32\mmdevapi.dll*  crashing while using this plug-in?


----------



## WeaverTTV (Jan 14, 2022)

Hi everyone! this plugin is amazing and i can finally manage every application without any virtual mixer. I only have one problem: when i'm closing obs, this one completely stop working and i need to kill the process through the taks manager. Also in two cases it caused obs to crash. Anyone can help me o i just need to wait for a new update?

Regards


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jan 15, 2022)

WeaverTTV said:


> Hi everyone! this plugin is amazing and i can finally manage every application without any virtual mixer. I only have one problem: when i'm closing obs, this one completely stop working and i need to kill the process through the taks manager. Also in two cases it caused obs to crash. Anyone can help me o i just need to wait for a new update?
> 
> Regards



Are you using 2.1.0-beta?  If so, you might considering downgrading to 2.0.0-beta3 if that is a real concern.  I am testing a pre-release build that seems to be far more reliable and more robust.

Though really, when you get right down to it, at least within OBS Studio, you *are* using a virtual mixer--OBS Studio's.

Since I mention virtual mixers...

Side note:  It never hurts to keep a virtual mixer and virtual audio cables on standby for tougher cases and for software that works well, better, or more logically with them.  I *could *use the plugin for, say, Discord, but since Discord is very specifically designed to be configured to use different audio pipelines at the user's choosing, unlike games (except Serious Sam, which DOES allow you to select a different output pipeline), I elected to keep using a virtual mixer and virtual cables.  It just makes more sense to me that way.  But to each their own.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## NIKOD3MUStv (Jan 26, 2022)

heya, I have a problem, setting everything in obs and setting the output devices correctly, if I have friends in the party (it happens to me on warzone) I hear them in the headphones, but in the live twitch (and then in the recording) instead they don't hear about ... I'm going crazy because, always playing in party, I can't use this plug in .. do you have any idea of the possible causes?


----------



## Crislig (Jan 27, 2022)

Agradecería que el plug-in fuera de *32 bits,* ya que* es el sistema que usa mi PC.*
Por favor y gracias espero que sea posible


----------



## ketzagfx (Jan 29, 2022)

Hey,
I´m using the plugin with my OBS Studio for streaming.

I have seperate audio tracks for game sound, discord, music etc.

From time to time some of these tracks start to lag/stutter. sometimes it´s the game sound, sometimes music etc.
I don´t know why and how it happens.
Friends of mine don´t have these problems

These lags appear for maybe 1ß-20 seconds and suddenly stop and everything is normal again


----------



## ncadams8 (Jan 29, 2022)

Anyone else having issues where it does not show up in OBS after it has been installed?


----------



## AlliedJustin18 (Jan 30, 2022)

Hey everyone, any word on when this plugin will support windows apps likes Xbox App? I can't target an application audio source towards the Xbox Overlay or Xbox App (i've tried both), other than that small issue, this plug in is absolutely game changing!


----------



## propz (Feb 1, 2022)

Reaperz said:


> Has anyone found a way to avoid *c:\windows\system32\mmdevapi.dll*  crashing while using this plug-in?



I actually ran into the same issue. mmdevapi.dll keeps crashing OBS for no reason (I can't reproduce, it's kind of random).

I posted everything about the crashes (logs and stuff) in the support area:





						OBS Regularly crashes - whats wrong with my setup?
					

Hi guys,  I'm not sure why my OBS crashes from time to time. Sometimes I can stream for like 3 hours and everyhting works fine... sometimes I just start OBS and it crashes. And is it normal, that OBS keeps streaming after a crash? It's kinda nice but weird ^^...




					obsproject.com
				




I've also replied to the issue you posted on github:








						mmdevapi.dll randomly crashing obs · Issue #100 · bozbez/win-capture-audio
					

ever since installing this plugin obs will crash at random. no rhyme or reason and i dont know when its going to hit. sometimes it on launch , sometimes its 4 hours into a twitch stream. Crash 2022...




					github.com
				




So, if the devs are looking it here, we would appreciate some help, the plugin is really amazing!!! :)


----------



## kazumi_mikuzi_x (Feb 1, 2022)

bozbez said:


> bozbez submitted a new resource:
> 
> win-capture-audio - Capture audio directly from applications (on Windows)
> 
> ...


because I'm dumb does this mean I'd be able to have my discord vc audio seperate from desktop audio for example?


----------



## Darkaeluz (Feb 9, 2022)

soniczx123 said:


> I've been using this plugin for a while but I can't get Discord to work with it, even with the latest version. I always get this redhighlight when I switch windows on Discord(going to a different channel or server). This only happens with the Discord app, not with something like Spotify. Does anyone have any idea?
> 
> View attachment 78849


This addon has problems with apps based on chromiun like Discord


----------



## bozbez (Feb 12, 2022)

bozbez updated win-capture-audio with a new update entry:

win-capture-audio v2.2.0-beta



> *For OBS versions 27.1.3 and newer, on (an updated) Windows 10 2004 (released 2020-05-27) or later.
> This is (as with previous releases) a beta release - use at your own risk.*
> 
> Switches to tracking sessions using IAudioSessionEnumerator and friends, and removes old window selection logic - capture of processes without windows is now supported.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Max_Moch (Feb 13, 2022)

bozbez said:


> bozbez submitted a new resource:
> 
> win-capture-audio - Capture audio directly from applications (on Windows)
> 
> ...


----------



## bozbez (Feb 13, 2022)

bozbez updated win-capture-audio with a new update entry:

win-capture-audio v2.2.1-beta



> *For OBS versions 27.1.3 and newer, on (an updated) Windows 10 2004 (released 2020-05-27) or later.
> This is (as with previous releases) a beta release - use at your own risk.*
> 
> Re-works internal mixer output logic for increased stability, fixes frequent crash with unbounded latency increase.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## mredodos (Feb 17, 2022)

Amazing Plugin!


----------



## Darkaeluz (Feb 17, 2022)

Crislig said:


> Agradecería que el plug-in fuera de *32 bits,* ya que* es el sistema que usa mi PC.*
> Por favor y gracias espero que sea posible


Si tu sistema es de 32 bits, creo que necesitas más que todo una actualización, porque los últimos procesadores de 32 bits fueron del 2004, si tu computadora es más nueva que ello, entonces necesitas reinstalar Windows de 64 bits, puesto que estás perdiendo rendimiento. Sistemas operativos de 32 bits no pueden usar más de 4Gb de memoria RAM, lo cual es lo mínimo recomendado para usar OBS.


----------



## bozbez (Feb 19, 2022)

bozbez updated win-capture-audio with a new update entry:

win-capture-audio v2.2.2-beta



> *For OBS versions 27.1.3 and newer, on (an updated) Windows 10 2004 (released 2020-05-27) or later.
> This is (as with previous releases) a beta release - use at your own risk.*
> 
> Implements capture (and exclude capture) of multiple executables in a single source.
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## RoumpeBala (Feb 23, 2022)

Hi there, I just want to begin by saying that this is an amazing tool, thank you.
I stream mostly warzone from my pc with friends who have a ps5. When I began to use the plugin however, the game chat audio completely disappeared. Game audio was still present and working just fine, but it is as if the game chat audio was not being detected by the plugin. Is there any workaround for this? 

Thanks again


----------



## Useless Weeb (Feb 24, 2022)

so im having an issue, ive set up spotify with win capture audio, it shows on obs that its playing, it plays in recordings, but when streaming its silent. anyone have a clue as to why?


----------



## PieZo (Mar 5, 2022)

Someone can help me? I was using the plugin perfectly, but, since I was reboot my pc, I can't use again, I select all audio fonts correctly but just seem like this 


 doesn't metter if is Stereo mode or Mono, just stay like, I don't know how to fix
I try de older version of plugin and  OBS and nothing change
And another error that I have every time is this 

 if someone can help me to fix ty :)


----------



## Bullster (Mar 6, 2022)

RoumpeBala said:


> Hi there, I just want to begin by saying that this is an amazing tool, thank you.
> I stream mostly warzone from my pc with friends who have a ps5. When I began to use the plugin however, the game chat audio completely disappeared. Game audio was still present and working just fine, but it is as if the game chat audio was not being detected by the plugin. Is there any workaround for this?
> 
> Thanks again


Im having same issue  game chat comes through fine with default desktop audio but not via this plug in. From what i can figure out there is 2 audio channels in warzone because you can mute them both separately vis f9/f10  keys so am guessing this plug in only pics up one channel 
:(


----------



## Mouton Binoclard (Mar 12, 2022)

Sadly, when I do capture with this plugin, the audio has a very poor quality. I try with the desktop sound in obs and work perfectly fine. So the bug is coming from the plugin


----------



## RoumpeBala (Mar 12, 2022)

Bullster said:


> Im having same issue  game chat comes through fine with default desktop audio but not via this plug in. From what i can figure out there is 2 audio channels in warzone because you can mute them both separately vis f9/f10  keys so am guessing this plug in only pics up one channel
> :(


Shame. Had to setup my previous workaround once again, with mutliple audio devices to create seperate audio channels


----------



## PGX-194 (Mar 20, 2022)

a bug report - conditions:

win-capture-audio version 2.2.2 beta (problem also reproducible in 2.0.0 beta 3)
Windows 10 21H2 version 10.0.19044.1586
Realtek Audio
a program set to output in 5.1 or 7.1 surround sound
OBS is running and set to 48000Hz Stereo audio
Application Audio Output Capture set to game window
Windows 10's Virtual 3D Surround Sound subsystem is enabled (e.g. _Windows Sonic for Headphones _[free], _Dolby Atmos for Headphones_, _DTS:Headphone-X_, _DTS:Ultra_), thereby presenting 7.1 surround to game and virtualizing it as Stereo
Expected behavior:

_win-capture-audio_ would capture the virtualized, stereo post-mix _result _of the surround sound virtualizer
Actual behavior:

_win-capture-audio _captures only pre-mix L & R channels, thereby omitting the rest of the soundscape (Front Left, Front Right, Center, Rear-Left, and Rear-Right)
Temporary workaround:

Turn off Windows Sonic for Headphones and run games in stereo.


----------



## NamsTTV (Mar 22, 2022)

I got the Steam version of OBS Studio, but can't get the plugin to install there and I am lost. HEEELP!


----------



## GalienCofC (Mar 26, 2022)

bozbez, firstly  thank you for the great plug-in.  I believe I have found a bug.  I am using your plug-in with Exeldro's  Audio Monitor and other plug-ins.  When I click the eye icon in the Sources doc it does not also disable the plug-in(s) under the Filters.


----------



## ElasticRobot (Apr 11, 2022)

Wow, thank you for this. My audio quality was terrible because OBS was getting the sound after an HRTF was applied. I didn't want to give up on having virtual surround, so I spent quite a while getting Voicemeeter and Equalizer APO set up in a way that worked alright. But that's an unwieldy mess to manage and Citrix fails to play audio when there's as many audio devices as that setup needed.

I started looking at the documentation for Windows Audio Processing Objects and was beginning to install the Windows DDK and the build tools for it to take a crack at hooking audio streams per-application and copying the data to be accessible to OBS. I decided to do another search while the install was going and, very fortunately, I found that this plugin existed! Saved me a lot of work!


----------



## JPXR (Apr 11, 2022)

Hello, is there any way to get NDI working with Win-capture-audio? It's not sending the audio through to the other pc.


----------



## EpsilonNiner (Apr 14, 2022)

one of the best plugins for OBS


----------



## FARTDRAGON_102 (Apr 14, 2022)

thanks !
just did put in OBS , it works great so far !


----------



## CGagn25 (Apr 23, 2022)

Thank you so much! This should be included in OBS by default please keep it up!


----------



## Tormy (Apr 27, 2022)

The only one application is creating issue is MuseScore. I'm not able to get the audio out of it, to be sent to OBS. Nothing. Always muted :-/


----------



## carecov (Apr 29, 2022)

Hi! Do you have a solution for valorant voice chat? I can't get it recorded :(


----------



## Arthur Abbott (May 7, 2022)

I have been having MASSIVE issues with the plugin over the last few weeks, and have no idea how to solve the problem. I have tried adjusting settings repeatedly, reinstalling the plugin from scratch, nothing seems to fix the issue. The issue seems to be that every stream, without fail, win-audio-capture breaks down and goes complete robot-mode out of the blue for a few seconds, to up to 30 seconds as seen in the attached clip. I generally stream for about 2 to 3 hours at a time, and so far it only seems to happen once a stream, sometime an hour or more in. This clip was from a stream today, and it was about an hour and 25 minutes in to the stream, and 25 minutes in to capturing the game before the audio blew out. As you can hear from the clip as well, the distortion does not come from OBS capturing my mic, so it 100% is an issue with the plugin. Let me know if there is any other info you would need to diagnose this issue, such as log files 

https://clips.twitch.tv/EagerLaconicChowderPanicBasket-GmMybijxjR7iq3oQ


----------



## SightUp (May 11, 2022)

Hi there. I would like to report a bug and am wondering if anyone else has experienced it. 

After 2-3 hours of streaming to Twitch, an annoying and loud buzzing starts to happen. I have experienced it twice now. It didn't start until I installed the plugin and it goes away after I turn off and on OBS. 

Anyone else getting this? Anyone know how to fix it?


----------



## EmazingErik (May 11, 2022)

The only problem I have other than OBS not working properly is needing the support for Xbox Game Bar, that way I can finally set up all of my audio the way I've been wanting to.


----------



## AlsoaTV (May 14, 2022)

Hi!
Thank you for this amazing plug-in. It does exactly what I'm looking for!

*Sadly,* the plugin will cause *hiccups/crashes* for the programs that has it's audio wired through OBS.
When capturing audio (music) from Firefox, it would crash, lag & stop responding.
Even OBS itself crashed at some point. Only program I didn't experience issues in was the game I was playing.

- All these issues were gone after I uninstalled the plug-in.
If anyone knows a fix I would be very grateful!


----------



## theknightlywizard (May 14, 2022)

bozbez said:


> bozbez submitted a new resource:
> 
> win-capture-audio - Capture audio directly from applications (on Windows)
> 
> ...


Is anyone deve something like this for Mac ?


----------



## SightUp (May 15, 2022)

AlsoaTV said:


> Hi!
> Thank you for this amazing plug-in. It does exactly what I'm looking for!
> 
> *Sadly,* the plugin will cause *hiccups/crashes* for the programs that has it's audio wired through OBS.
> ...


Does it result in a buzzing on the viewers end?


----------



## AlsoaTV (May 15, 2022)

SightUp said:


> Does it result in a buzzing on the viewers end?


Hi SightUp,
There was no mention of buzzing in the chat, so I assume not.


----------



## BlazingGunner91 (May 17, 2022)

Hi all i've been using OBS with win capture for a couple months now absolutely no problems until about a week ago i was streaming and a viewer told me the audio was super quiet so i checked and sure enough the audio was barely audible and i change absolutely no settings.

anyone else having this issue or found a work around? i've tried adding gain and it works to a extent but i have to dang near max out the gain settings


----------



## carecov (May 17, 2022)

BlazingGunner91 said:


> Hi all i've been using OBS with win capture for a couple months now absolutely no problems until about a week ago i was streaming and a viewer told me the audio was super quiet so i checked and sure enough the audio was barely audible and i change absolutely no settings.
> 
> anyone else having this issue or found a work around? i've tried adding gain and it works to a extent but i have to dang near max out the gain settings


I have the same problem. I putted all the audios to 600% but I wonder why it doesn't gave the same level of other sounds...


----------



## PapapazUK (May 17, 2022)

Was there ever a fix found for the Game Chat audio issue within Warzone specifically? Really love this plugin but without the game chat available - I am forced to use Desktop Audio anyway and lose my split audio. Thanks in advance :)


----------



## BlazingGunner91 (May 17, 2022)

carecov said:


> I have the same problem. I putted all the audios to 600% but I wonder why it doesn't gave the same level of other sounds...


i'm glad i'm not alone. i've tried everything i can think of reinstalling windows reverting to windows 10 all sorts of settings and nothing changes. the only thing i can think of is a windows update broke it. 

i did notice tho if i remove the software for my headset from my computer it fixes it but i lose audio quality from my headset if i do that


----------



## HoosierLarry (May 20, 2022)

This is a great plugin. It doesn't work with every program though (API issues?). For example, it doesn't capture Windows Media Player (wmplayer.exe) or Groove (music.ui.exe). It worked fine with Audacity (Audacity.exe), iTunes (iTunes.exe), and VLC (vlc.exe).


----------



## HoosierLarry (May 20, 2022)

I found the problem, so I retract my earlier statement about it not working with WMP and Groove.


----------



## JusJayD (May 26, 2022)

Myself and my friend who both use this plugin are also having the buzzing issue.  Has anyone found a solution to this?


----------



## Fishonastick (May 28, 2022)

Hello,

Quite a newbie here, so sorry if this has been asked before. I have been using win capture audio in OBS now for a week or two, and loving it. However, the sound alerts from soundalerts.com (which viewers in my stream can redeem for channel points) now no longer seem to play back for them. I read you need to capture your system audio for that, which kind of defeats the purpose of win capture audio, recording all apps seperately. Is there any way to get the sound alerts back while also using win capture audio?


----------



## SightUp (May 29, 2022)

v00d00XL said:


> Myself and my friend who both use this plugin are also having the buzzing issue.  Has anyone found a solution to this?


Did this happen for you right off the bat or did it happen later on during your stream?


----------



## JusJayD (May 31, 2022)

SightUp said:


> Did this happen for you right off the bat or did it happen later on during your stream?


It happened later on.  Turning down all audio sources by 2db seemed to fix it


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (May 31, 2022)

Apparently, one person said in a comment on my video that moving the sample rate to 44.1 kHz, likely within OBS, fixes it.  That's so then it (potentially) matches everything else in the user's system.  That way, OBS doesn't have to deal with the notion of sample rate conversion.

I think what's REALLY meant is that sample rates need to be consistent throughout.  This includes all sound cards, virtual audio cabling  (at inputs AND outputs) and mixers (again, in and out), as well as sound cards.

However, I do have a personal issue with this, and mind you, this is my opinion; do with it as you will:  I prefer 48kHz, which is the industry standard for television and other SD audio.  I set my setups to 48kHz from top to bottom, and far as I know, no issues have come up.

Admittedly,  some audio processing software will *only* work at 44.1kHz, so you go with that if you need to.  The idea is that the ENTIRE sound pipeline needs to be the same sampling rate (and likely same sample depth, i.e. 16 or 24 bits throughout, though I don't know what kind of effect sample depth conversion has on this).

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## SightUp (Jun 3, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> Apparently, one person said in a comment on my video that moving the sample rate to 44.1 kHz, likely within OBS, fixes it.  That's so then it (potentially) matches everything else in the user's system.  That way, OBS doesn't have to deal with the notion of sample rate conversion.
> 
> I think what's REALLY meant is that sample rates need to be consistent throughout.  This includes all sound cards, virtual audio cabling  (at inputs AND outputs) and mixers (again, in and out), as well as sound cards.
> 
> ...


Hi Katt.

So help me out here. In my DAC settings, they are set to 16384 buffer size and Sample Rate is 384000. What do you recommend for me to do?


----------



## Swishers (Jun 5, 2022)

Been running into an issue with audio screeching randomly on a ryzen 9 5900x. Had 0 issues on an i9 9900k. Any ideas to help fix?


----------



## king4567 (Jun 8, 2022)

我的英文不是很好，如果你看不懂中文，请查看下面的谷歌翻译
My English is not very good, if you can't read Chinese, please check the google translation below

关于插件的语言文本.ini。    我不知道这个是谁制作的语言文本，但是各个语言的翻译极其的不完善，
除了en-GB.ini   其他的只翻译了约40%
Language text .ini about the plugin. I don't know who made this language text, but the translation of each language is extremely imperfect,
Except for en-GB.ini, only about 40% are translated

我个人的观点：如果一个语言翻译没有达到100%翻译，那么不如使用默认的英语
My personal opinion: if a language translation does not reach 100% translation, then it is better to use the default English

















以下是来自简体中文的100%翻译            zh-CN.ini           
Below is a 100% translation from Simplified Chinese               zh-CN.ini           



> Name="应用音频输出捕获"
> 
> Mode="模式"
> Mode.Session="从选择的可执行文件中捕获音频"
> ...



我翻译后的页面      VS       原来的翻译页面
my translated page  VS   Original translated page














我不知道中国（国家）- 台湾（地区）的语言表达方式是否和中国（国家），以下繁体中文来自简体中文直接翻译
100%的繁体中文翻译      zh-TW.ini     

I don't know if the China (country)-Taiwan (region) language expression is the same as China (country), the following traditional Chinese are from simplified Chinese direct translation
100% Traditional Chinese translation zh-TW.ini



> Name="應用音頻輸出捕獲"
> 
> Mode="模式"
> Mode.Session="從選擇的可執行文件中捕獲音頻"
> ...


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jun 9, 2022)

SightUp said:


> Hi Katt.
> 
> So help me out here. In my DAC settings, they are set to 16384 buffer size and Sample Rate is 384000. What do you recommend for me to do?



O.O;;;;

Whoa, that's, like... way the heck up there.

Could you show me a screenie of your DAC settings window?  I'd be interested in seeing this.  192kHz is usually the most frequent "high-definition" setting at the high end.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## alxwize (Jun 9, 2022)

Hello,
What about multichannel situations?
What if I'm in my home studio, with my 5.1 setup and my application plays in 5.1 too. I want to stream the sound of this application through OBS/Wincapture-Audio. It seems this case is not actually cover for now. 
I'm just check if I'm wrong, if  it do exist but I just don't know how to make it work, or if it's plan to be dev soon?

Thanks for your help


----------



## SightUp (Jun 10, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> O.O;;;;
> 
> Whoa, that's, like... way the heck up there.
> 
> ...



There you go!


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jun 12, 2022)

SightUp said:


> There you go!


Thanks for that.  Is that a USB or PCI(e) device, curious?  Or some other attachment method, e.g. Thunderbolt?

In any event, you really don't need it set THAT high.  You're better off using 48kHz throughout your system.

I'm going to be shooting a video to address the sampling rate very soon as well as to address 2.2.x as both are woefully needed.

--Katt.


----------



## SightUp (Jun 12, 2022)

USB


----------



## TurtleKun (Jun 16, 2022)

Just wanted to say that I love this plugin, altough I do have a problem when streaming and recording at the same time, for some reason it records the source audio twice but with a slight delay so the audio is unusable! Would love to see that fixed in future updates but its amazing as is!


----------



## tmyrdal (Jun 16, 2022)

I totaly lost my "Monitor Aduio" I cant hear anything on whats going on in OBS, everything is fine out on the stream but I cant hear my Monitor sound in OBS the sound we shell hear in the "Audio Mixer" I cant hear nothing on what OBS sounds are doing so I cant check the sound volume if it is to hihg or not, I need to see my own stream on another device so I can hear all the sound OBS is sending out. This happend after I installed "win-capture-audio-2.2.2-beta" Anyone have any Tips on how I can get it back.


----------



## tmyrdal (Jun 16, 2022)

tmyrdal said:


> I totaly lost my "Monitor Aduio" I cant hear anything on whats going on in OBS, everything is fine out on the stream but I cant hear my Monitor sound in OBS the sound we shell hear in the "Audio Mixer" I cant hear nothing on what OBS sounds are doing so I cant check the sound volume if it is to hihg or not, I need to see my own stream on another device so I can hear all the sound OBS is sending out. This happend after I installed "win-capture-audio-2.2.2-beta" Anyone have any Tips on how I can get it back.


Thanks to "Codermik" I found the problem. Problem is Discord. If you have set Discord to start in Windows startup then you can get this problem I was having. So remove Discord form Windows startup and start Discord after you have started OBS then its all working.


----------



## 4ng3n01r3 (Jun 16, 2022)

Bonjour j'ai installé win-capture-audio v2.2.2-beta avec Obs Studio 27.2.4 (64 bits) et Windows 11 (toutes MAJ faites), et ce plug-in ne capture aucun son. J'ai essayé en lançant Obs Studio en mode Administrateur mais cela est pareil. Dois-je en conclure qu'il ne fonctionne pas ? Pourtant chez plein de gens cela fonctionne, du coup ?????? je cherche encore mais si quelqu'un à une solution, je suis preneur.


----------



## 4ng3n01r3 (Jun 16, 2022)

4ng3n01r3 said:


> Bonjour j'ai installé win-capture-audio v2.2.2-beta avec Obs Studio 27.2.4 (64 bits) et Windows 11 (toutes MAJ faites), et ce plug-in ne capture aucun son. J'ai essayé en lançant Obs Studio en mode Administrateur mais cela est pareil. Dois-je en conclure qu'il ne fonctionne pas ? Pourtant chez plein de gens cela fonctionne, du coup ?????? je cherche encore mais si quelqu'un à une solution, je suis preneur.


J'ai trouvé, dans OBS il faut mettre l'audio en stéréo et pas en 5.1 ou autre. Dommage un update pour la prochaine version de win-capture-audio.


----------



## Swishers (Jun 22, 2022)

Hello, anyone have any fixes for the audio cracking/popping/robot sounds that occasionally occur?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Myth V (Jun 22, 2022)

I've been trying to get this to work with both foobar2000 and Windows Media Player, but OBS isn't showing any sound from either with your plugin, but the sound is coming in for me and on the Desktop Audio of OBS.
I use Epidemic Sound and want to have the music on stream AND listed properly, but the only way I can have it on stream right now seems to leave it on the web browser that your plugin functions with (Opera and Chrome), or have the text file reporting what is playing without any actual music playing with foobar2000 or WMP.
Is there any on-computer music player I could use of which this plugin functions AND I can setup some means to say what is playing on my stream?


----------



## tmyrdal (Jun 23, 2022)

Myth V said:


> I've been trying to get this to work with both foobar2000 and Windows Media Player, but OBS isn't showing any sound from either with your plugin, but the sound is coming in for me and on the Desktop Audio of OBS.
> I use Epidemic Sound and want to have the music on stream AND listed properly, but the only way I can have it on stream right now seems to leave it on the web browser that your plugin functions with (Opera and Chrome), or have the text file reporting what is playing without any actual music playing with foobar2000 or WMP.
> Is there any on-computer music player I could use of which this plugin functions AND I can setup some means to say what is playing on my stream?


Same problem here, I dont have no sound on OBS but its is sound on the output strem but cant hear it myself. I had fixed this but now its back it did helped to diable discord the first time but now its something els that does it I do not know how to fix it now.


----------



## SightUp (Jun 29, 2022)

Swishers said:


> Hello, anyone have any fixes for the audio cracking/popping/robot sounds that occasionally occur?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Yep.


----------



## popki (Jul 2, 2022)

SightUp said:


> Yep.


You are fix it? How?


----------



## equalf (Jul 9, 2022)

hello, i try to use this handful app and its working fine but i have a strange issue. I stream Cod Warzone and when i use the audio output from the game's exe all the sounds pass fine except the ingame communication. When someone talks in game stream cannot hear it. i tried setting up the same device in game and on stream and other ways to fix that but nothing seems to help. I want to use this app so bad but that issue keeps me from it!


----------



## Nifftaako (Jul 11, 2022)

If this has been posted already please let me know.

When ever I play an media file though OBS it seems to want to play in double audio. I have a OBS source so I can play my alerts and browser stuff. Anyone have a suggestion?


----------



## Sacra (Jul 12, 2022)

I love the plugin and use it all day, but sometimes out of nowhere the sound that leads through the plugin sounds not right (muffled or smt). Someone else got the problem and any ideas what the problem could be?
I'll put 2 Links to my last VOD: The first one leads to the earlier timestamp and is an example for the normal *game* sound, the second one leads to a later timestamp.








						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					www.twitch.tv
				











						Twitch
					

Twitch is the world's leading video platform and community for gamers.




					www.twitch.tv


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jul 13, 2022)

EQUALCS said:


> hello, i try to use this handful app and its working fine but i have a strange issue. I stream Cod Warzone and when i use the audio output from the game's exe all the sounds pass fine except the ingame communication. When someone talks in game stream cannot hear it. i tried setting up the same device in game and on stream and other ways to fix that but nothing seems to help. I want to use this app so bad but that issue keeps me from it!



Sounds like CoD Warzone is much like Valorant in that it uses a separate background process for its communications without a window associated with it that earlier versions of the plugin cannot enumerate.  You may have to do some trial-and-error to find out which process that is.  You may also want to use a separate source for your in-game communications so you can vary the volume of the game and communications independently, put them on separate tracks for recording, or both.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## equalf (Jul 13, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> Sounds like CoD Warzone is much like Valorant in that it uses a separate background process for its communications without a window associated with it that earlier versions of the plugin cannot enumerate.  You may have to do some trial-and-error to find out which process that is.  You may also want to use a separate source for your in-game communications so you can vary the volume of the game and communications independently, put them on separate tracks for recording, or both.
> 
> --Katt.  =^.^=


using seperate source for in-game communications sounds good but i dont really know how to do this since it captures the .exe window. i have to search for this kind of thing but thanx for the suggestion. Also,  i have downloaded the plugin from the download link, is there a way i can somehow update it? because you wrote about earlier versions of it.


----------



## Sacra (Jul 13, 2022)

Sacra said:


> I love the plugin and use it all day, but sometimes out of nowhere the sound that leads through the plugin sounds not right (muffled or smt). Someone else got the problem and any ideas what the problem could be?
> I'll put 2 Links to my last VOD: The first one leads to the earlier timestamp and is an example for the normal *game* sound, the second one leads to a later timestamp.
> 
> 
> ...


ok guys it's me again. I tested a bit and found out that the sound is only bugged like this when I use the _Capture all audio EXCEPT sessions from the selected executables _option. So I capture Discord sound seperate - it works -, I capture Spotify sound seperate - it works -, but when I grab all the other desktop sounds the sound is bugged.
Anyone got a fix for that? Or should I try an older version of the plugin?


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jul 15, 2022)

equalf said:


> using seperate source for in-game communications sounds good but i dont really know how to do this since it captures the .exe window. i have to search for this kind of thing but thanx for the suggestion. Also,  i have downloaded the plugin from the download link, is there a way i can somehow update it? because you wrote about earlier versions of it.



You *SHOULD* be able to just install it, but it may be prudent to uninstall the version you have installed before installing a newer one if your sources disappear or misbehave.

Note that 2.0.0-beta(x) need a window to grab onto, while newer releases look for processes which emit sound.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## nerfherder (Jul 17, 2022)

Hello I have recently started using win capture audio plug in for streaming and found the I am having an intermittent issue of audio stuttering i will post a link to a clip showing the issue if anyone has an idea what the culprit is it would be appreciated.   https://www.twitch.tv/nerfherder_x/clip/HelpfulSarcasticTigerOptimizePrime-9YTIVHb_qWppsUrK


----------



## TheQuietKarma (Jul 22, 2022)

equalf said:


> hello, i try to use this handful app and its working fine but i have a strange issue. I stream Cod Warzone and when i use the audio output from the game's exe all the sounds pass fine except the ingame communication. When someone talks in game stream cannot hear it. i tried setting up the same device in game and on stream and other ways to fix that but nothing seems to help. I want to use this app so bad but that issue keeps me from it!


Check out the video posted in the win-capture Discord for my work around fix to audio issues with warzone without having to use Voicemeeter


----------



## Starboii (Jul 23, 2022)

Hello 
I am not able to select executables. Did I do something wrong? What do I do?
Thanks in advance


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jul 27, 2022)

Starboii said:


> Hello
> I am not able to select executables. Did I do something wrong? What do I do?
> Thanks in advance



Are you using Windows 10?  And if so, which release?  You can find this by running the "winver" command from the "Run" dialog or a command prompt session.

You must be using at least 2004 (a.k.a. 20H1) with 20H2 being strongly recommended, assuming Home, Pro and Educational.

If you are using an LTSC release of Windows 10 Enterprise, it needs to be at least 2021 or later.

Also, please make sure you're using a supported version of OBS Studio.  It needs to be at least 27.0.0 or later.  27.2.0 and later if you want the ability to use Twitch's chat from within OBS Studio since the API changed.  You can still pull the streaming key from the site for versions 27.1.x and 27.0.x.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Jul 27, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> Are you using Windows 10?  And if so, which release?  You can find this by running the "winver" command from the "Run" dialog or a command prompt session.
> 
> You must be using at least 2004 (a.k.a. 20H1) with 20H2 being strongly recommended, assuming Home, Pro and Educational.
> 
> ...





Starboii said:


> Hello
> I am not able to select executables. Did I do something wrong? What do I do?
> Thanks in advance



I also forgot one key item after you've checked everything else:

Make sure that the apps whose sound you want to capture has emitted or is emitting sound, preferably the latter.

Also, you can add an exe if you know it already by clicking the "+" button and filling out the blank with the .exe name.  You do not need the full pathname.  Just "name.exe" is enough.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## bozbez (Jul 29, 2022)

bozbez updated win-capture-audio with a new update entry:

win-capture-audio v2.2.3-beta



> *For OBS versions 27.2.4 and newer, on (an updated) Windows 10 2004 (released 2020-05-27) or later.
> This is (as with previous releases) a beta release - use at your own risk.*
> 
> Updates Chinese, Japanese, French, Russian, Turkish, Brazilian Portuguese, Korean, Persian and Ukranian translations.
> Fixes properties window session list race condition and uses a single session monitor instance for all plugin sources (thanks...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## LasseGashi (Aug 12, 2022)

bozbez said:


> bozbez submitted a new resource:
> 
> win-capture-audio - Capture audio directly from applications (on Windows)
> 
> ...



@bozbez I use latest version Wondows 11 "2H22" with OBS stramlabs. Witch of the plugins can i use to get audiomixing ? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Aug 12, 2022)

FerretBomb said:


> Streamlabs OBS [SLOBS] is a derivative version of OBS Studio, with the front-end hacksawed off and a webpage slapped over the top by the Streamlabs folks.


@LasseGashi 
You should reach out to Streamlabs <https://support.streamlabs.com/hc/en-us> or use their community forums for support with their forked version of OBS.


----------



## LasseGashi (Aug 13, 2022)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> @LasseGashi
> You should reach out to Streamlabs <https://support.streamlabs.com/hc/en-us> or use their community forums for support with their forked version of OBS.


I Know, have changes to OBS Studio now, all works win with win capture audio :-D


----------



## goyim (Aug 17, 2022)

Please!!!!!!!!!! FIX THE PROBLEM WITH WARZONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ersol (Aug 18, 2022)

I sometimes record with my headset in, sometimes I don't. I've found that for some reason my volume in OBS changes between the two, and I can't figure out why. It is a substantial change...

Headset: 


Desktop: 



This is from the same source (just a song on YT). Does anyone have any idea why this might be happening?


----------



## Lawrence_SoCal (Aug 18, 2022)

Ersol said:


> I sometimes record with my headset in, sometimes I don't. I've found that for some reason my volume in OBS changes between the two, and I can't figure out why. It is a substantial change...
> 
> Headset: View attachment 85658
> Desktop: View attachment 85659
> ...


Could be an OS level hardware driver configuration/setting adjusting default output volume level for different outputs (as speaker vs headphone jacks are different physical interfaces)?


----------



## Fedos (Aug 19, 2022)

Can you tell me why it is showing like this and how to fix it?


Spoiler


----------



## Nomadnetic (Aug 20, 2022)

nerfherder said:


> Hello I have recently started using win capture audio plug in for streaming and found the I am having an intermittent issue of audio stuttering i will post a link to a clip showing the issue if anyone has an idea what the culprit is it would be appreciated.   https://www.twitch.tv/nerfherder_x/clip/HelpfulSarcasticTigerOptimizePrime-9YTIVHb_qWppsUrK


I'm also suffering from the issue demonstrated in this clip. Generally anything that runs through the plugin has the same stuttering/distortion. Has anyone had luck solving this issue?


----------



## Ersol (Aug 21, 2022)

Lawrence_SoCal said:


> Could be an OS level hardware driver configuration/setting adjusting default output volume level for different outputs (as speaker vs headphone jacks are different physical interfaces)?


Not the slightest clue how I could change that. For now I've just resolved to only recording using my headset (which turned out to have issues of its own due to being Corsair, and their laughably bad iCUE).


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Aug 25, 2022)

Fedos said:


> Can you tell me why it is showing like this and how to fix it?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Which version of OBS Studio are you running?  This plugin is meant for at a bare minimum of 27.0.0 and later, with 27.2.0 and later being highly recommended.  And more importantly, did you install over an existing installation or uninstall the previous release of the plugin? I strongly recommend the latter procedure, especially if you're upgrading from 2.0.0beta(x).

Furthermore, you need, at a bare minimum, Windows 10 64-bit Home and Pro at least 2004 (a.k.a. 20H1) with 20H2 being strongly recommended or Windows 10 Enterprise 64-bit LTSC 2021 or later, or any release of Windows 11.  These have an OS-level API that this plugin makes use of.  Without it, the plugin will not work.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## dylanthyvill4in (Aug 27, 2022)

Hello, I have noticed after about 30 minutes of using the plugin my sound starts to make a strange robotic noise. I am on Windows 11. The only fix I have found is restarting OBS.


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Aug 27, 2022)

dylanthyvill4in said:


> Hello, I have noticed after about 30 minutes of using the plugin my sound starts to make a strange robotic noise. I am on Windows 11. The only fix I have found is restarting OBS.



You might also try setting all pipeline endpoints (done in the Sound control panel) in Windows as well as OBS Studio's audio encoder to the same frequency, either 44.1 or 48 kHz.  That way you reduce the number of times OBS Studio has to do sample rate conversion.  However, that won't fix browser sources.

And apparently, the problem is with Windows itself rather than the plugin.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## dylanthyvill4in (Aug 28, 2022)

Amazing, thank you.


----------



## ashraven (Aug 28, 2022)

Arthur Abbott said:


> I have been having MASSIVE issues with the plugin over the last few weeks, and have no idea how to solve the problem. I have tried adjusting settings repeatedly, reinstalling the plugin from scratch, nothing seems to fix the issue. The issue seems to be that every stream, without fail, win-audio-capture breaks down and goes complete robot-mode out of the blue for a few seconds, to up to 30 seconds as seen in the attached clip. I generally stream for about 2 to 3 hours at a time, and so far it only seems to happen once a stream, sometime an hour or more in. This clip was from a stream today, and it was about an hour and 25 minutes in to the stream, and 25 minutes in to capturing the game before the audio blew out. As you can hear from the clip as well, the distortion does not come from OBS capturing my mic, so it 100% is an issue with the plugin. Let me know if there is any other info you would need to diagnose this issue, such as log files
> 
> https://clips.twitch.tv/EagerLaconicChowderPanicBasket-GmMybijxjR7iq3oQ


Did you ever figure out what this was caused by or a solution I have been having these issues for the last few weeks seemingly out of no where and have tried reinstalls of the plugin and OBS with no fix.

If anyone else seeing this has advice I'd be happy to hear it.

Cheers
Ash


----------



## Cheiiroso (Sep 1, 2022)

How to add Xbox game bar party chat ? Win+g
Is not recognized into the plugin sources , no sound, only by the main desktop source in obs.
I tried everything , but couldnt get It to work.
I use It to stream while talking with my friend from xbox

Win 10


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Sep 1, 2022)

I have only tested this with beta 1, but I can say this:

It works with 28 as distributed for 27.x.y.

Hell, of all the plugins I use with 27.2.4, this is the only plugin that ACTUALLY WORKED.  I fully expected it to NOT WORK AT ALL.

In fact, win-capture-audio in its current state is much more advanced than what's bundled with OBS Studio 28.  I would actually install over what OBS has because it allows you to capture stuff that the bundled plugin, whose win-capture-audio level of functionality is about the same as 2.0.0-beta3, won't.  That's because win-capture-audio 2.0.0-beta3 and OBS Studio's bundled plugin both rely on looking for processes with windows on-screen.  Win-capture-audio does not require the program have a window; it just requires it to emit sound.

Since it won't directly overwrite the file that OBS bundles, it WILL, however, supersede its functionality.  You can't use OBS's distributed plugin with the most recent win-capture-audio installed.

I will be trying it with the release version of OBS Studio 28 so I can report on how well it works.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Sep 1, 2022)

Cheiiroso said:


> How to add Xbox game bar party chat ? Win+g
> Is not recognized into the plugin sources , no sound, only by the main desktop source in obs.
> I tried everything , but couldnt get It to work.
> I use It to stream while talking with my friend from xbox
> ...



First, which version of the plugin and OBS Studio are you using?  Also, which release of Windows 10, including bittedness (i.e. 32- vs. 64-bit) and release (NOT as whether it's "Home", "Pro", "Education" or "Enterprise" or whatever)?

You need at least Windows 10 release 2004, a.k.a. 20H1 at the barest minimum with 20H2 being strongly recommended.  Check by using "winver".  If it's 1909 or earlier, you MUST update to a newer release.  If you are using an LTSC release of Windows 10 Enterprise, it must be 2021 or later.

If you are using a 32-bit release of either OBS Studio or Windows 10, you are out of luck. Both MUST be 64-bit.

If  you are using OBS Studio 27.x.y, you need to make sure Application Audio Output Capture is an option.  If it is not, you may not have installed the plugin correctly or at all.

If you are using OBS Studio 28.0.0, you need to install the plugin correctly.  If you don't, only the default, less-capable OBS Studio plugin will be available as "Application Audio Capture (BETA)" will be visible.  Win-capture-audio's source is called "Application Audio Output Capture" and can live alongside OBS Studio's default plugin and will be after the OBS default application audio capture plugin.

Hope this helps.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Sep 1, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> Since it won't directly overwrite the file that OBS bundles, it WILL, however, supersede its functionality.  You can't use OBS's distributed plugin with the most recent win-capture-audio installed.
> 
> I will be trying it with the release version of OBS Studio 28 so I can report on how well it works.
> 
> --Katt.  =^.^=



UPDATE:  As it turns out, both plugins will coexist with each other.

That said, I'll still use the win-capture-audio plugin until such a time as when the OBS Studio default plugin is as advanced in development and stability that win-capture-audio is in its present state.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## Cheiiroso (Sep 1, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> First, which version of the plugin and OBS Studio are you using?  Also, which release of Windows 10, including bittedness (i.e. 32- vs. 64-bit) and release (NOT as whether it's "Home", "Pro", "Education" or "Enterprise" or whatever)?
> 
> You need at least Windows 10 release 2004, a.k.a. 20H1 at the barest minimum with 20H2 being strongly recommended.  Check by using "winver".  If it's 1909 or earlier, you MUST update to a newer release.  If you are using an LTSC release of Windows 10 Enterprise, it must be 2021 or later.
> 
> ...


OBS 27.2.4 (64bit)
Windows 10 Pro 64bit 21H1
OS19043.1889 ,  Windows Feature Experience Pack 120.2212.4180.0

The plugin is working properly in any other sound sources ...Spotify , browsers , games ... it's amazing. But, I use Xbox game bar (win+g) to chat in parties with my friends on xbox , daily , it's our sacred routine in Twitch lives. But no sound is captured by the plugin when I try to capture it from gamebar. None

The only way to capture the audio from gamebar is the default "desktop audio" sound track from the OBS. But it is mixed with all the other sounds, and that's the reason I tried this plugin, to split it.

Any idea ? Anyway thanks for the help


----------



## Blushock (Sep 2, 2022)

Um, now that OBS has Application Audio Capture, is this plugin redundant?


----------



## dylanthyvill4in (Sep 2, 2022)

Blushock said:


> Um, now that OBS has Application Audio Capture, is this plugin redundant?


I wouldn't say that. This plugin has different functionality ie being able to group separate apps into 1 capture whereas OBS 28 you have to capture each individual app into their own source.


----------



## Cheiiroso (Sep 3, 2022)

Can anyone try to start a party chat on Xbox game bar ( Win+g ) and figure out How to make the plugin capture It on obs ?


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Sep 4, 2022)

Blushock said:


> Um, now that OBS has Application Audio Capture, is this plugin redundant?



In a word, no.  Far from it, in fact.  Read this post of mine for more details.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Sep 4, 2022)

Cheiiroso said:


> Can anyone try to start a party chat on Xbox game bar ( Win+g ) and figure out How to make the plugin capture It on obs ?



First of all, as I had mentioned earlier, the application *must be emitting sound* before it'll appear on the list of programs that you can add.  However, if you know the exe file that it uses, you can add it to the list, preferably of a second instance of the plugin so you can vary its volume separately from all other sources in the scene(s) it's included in.

Since I do not use this app, I do not know the app's exe name.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## mattporter (Sep 15, 2022)

Hey all. Is anyone else seeing this problem with this plugin?

Although I have multiple apps emitting audio, the "currently active sessions" drop down is empty, and the "Add executable" button is greyed out.

I'm running Windows 10 21H2, OBS 28.0.1 and version 2.2.3-beta of this plugin.  I've tried running OBS as Administrator and just normally, but neither seem to work.

FWIW, the "built in" version of this plugin in OBS 28 seems to show the processes without problem ... but v2.2.3 is much more attractive because a single source can cater for multiple applications.

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## fortifiedmight (Sep 25, 2022)

Hey I'm trying to setup my audio using this plugin. I've made it to where Discord, games, and headset can be separate audio sources through the applications, but when I try to record. It either chooses to record the game audio and not my headset or the other way around. It is getting both sources on the meter but the recording picks and chooses between game or headset for audio everything. Anyone have an idea what it could be? I already tried turning off device exclusivity for headset to see if that would work and same problem still.


----------



## peaceful (Sep 28, 2022)

My Win-audio-capture isn't responding on mixer.




11:49:16.589: ==== Startup complete ===============================================

11:49:16.947: All scene data cleared

11:49:16.947: ------------------------------------------------

11:49:16.997: [win-wasapi: 'Desktop Audio'] update settings:

11:49:16.997:     device id: {0.0.0.00000000}.{e8c0302a-46db-4716-977d-639e002e3532}

11:49:16.997:     use device timing: 1

11:49:16.997: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Desktop Audio'

11:49:16.999: [win-wasapi: 'Mic/Aux'] update settings:

11:49:16.999:     device id: {0.0.1.00000000}.{431d4a0d-4b44-484c-8035-86c3bd6112e6}

11:49:16.999:     use device timing: 0

11:49:16.999: [Loaded global audio device]: 'Mic/Aux'

11:49:17.002: [win-wasapi: 'Audio Output Capture'] update settings:

11:49:17.002:     device id: {0.0.0.00000000}.{e8c0302a-46db-4716-977d-639e002e3532}

11:49:17.002:     use device timing: 1

11:49:17.004: [duplicator-monitor-capture: 'Display Capture'] update settings:

11:49:17.004:     display: 1 (1920x1080)

11:49:17.004:     cursor: true

11:49:17.004:     method: DXGI

11:49:17.028: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' [48000 Hz] initialized

11:49:17.031: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' [48000 Hz] initialized

11:49:17.079: WASAPI: Device 'Microphone (Realtek(R) Audio)' [44100 Hz] initialized

11:49:18.080: Switched to scene 'Scene'

11:49:18.081: ------------------------------------------------

11:49:18.081: Loaded scenes:

11:49:18.081: - scene 'Scene':

11:49:18.081:     - source: 'Game Capture' (game_capture)

11:49:18.081:     - source: 'Display Capture' (monitor_capture)

11:49:18.081:     - source: 'Audio Output Capture' (wasapi_output_capture)

11:49:18.081:     - source: 'Application Audio Output Capture' (audio_capture)

11:49:18.081: ------------------------------------------------

11:53:12.731: Settings changed (outputs)

11:53:12.731: ------------------------------------------------

11:55:03.138: User Removed source 'Application Audio Output Capture' (audio_capture) from scene 'Scene'

11:55:07.773: User added source 'Application Audio Output Capture' (audio_capture) to scene 'Scene'

11:55:28.918: [win-capture-audio] (ActivateCompleted) activate failed (0x80070002)

11:55:28.930: [win-capture-audio] (CaptureSafe) C:\Users\joeka\Desktop\win-capture-audio\src\audio-capture-helper.cpp(56)\win-capture-audio.dll!00007FFEDE4AD04C: (caller: 00007FFEDE4ACD77) Exception(1) tid(1964) 80070002 The system cannot find the file specified.

11:55:28.930:

12:02:23.212: [audio monitoring: 'Application Audio Output Capture'] audio_monitor_init_wasapi: Failed to get device: 80070490

12:02:23.212: User changed audio monitoring for source 'Application Audio Output Capture' to: monitor and output

12:03:35.411: [win-wasapi: 'Mic/Aux'] update settings:

12:03:35.411:     device id: {0.0.1.00000000}.{431d4a0d-4b44-484c-8035-86c3bd6112e6}

12:03:35.411:     use device timing: 0

12:04:31.642: [win-wasapi: 'Mic/Aux'] update settings:

12:04:31.642:     device id: {0.0.1.00000000}.{431d4a0d-4b44-484c-8035-86c3bd6112e6}

12:04:31.642:     use device timing: 0

12:32:43.438: Settings changed (outputs)

12:32:43.438: ------------------------------------------------

12:32:54.609: Settings changed (outputs)

12:32:54.609: ------------------------------------------------

12:33:05.514: Settings changed (outputs)

12:33:05.514: ------------------------------------------------

12:33:36.702: User Removed source 'Application Audio Output Capture' (audio_capture) from scene 'Scene'

12:33:40.588: User added source 'Application Audio Output Capture' (audio_capture) to scene 'Scene'

12:34:09.786: [win-capture-audio] (ActivateCompleted) activate failed (0x80070002)

12:34:09.787: [win-capture-audio] (CaptureSafe) C:\Users\joeka\Desktop\win-capture-audio\src\audio-capture-helper.cpp(56)\win-capture-audio.dll!00007FFEDE4AD04C: (caller: 00007FFEDE4ACD77) Exception(2) tid(2c9c) 80070002 The system cannot find the file specified.

12:34:09.787:

12:34:21.499: [audio monitoring: 'Application Audio Output Capture'] audio_monitor_init_wasapi: Failed to get device: 80070490

12:34:21.499: User changed audio monitoring for source 'Application Audio Output Capture' to: monitor and output

12:54:32.869: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 21 milliseconds (source: Mic/Aux)

12:54:32.869:

12:55:59.723: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' invalidated.  Retrying (source: Desktop Audio)

12:55:59.724: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' invalidated.  Retrying (source: Audio Output Capture)

12:55:59.827: [win-capture-audio] (ActivateCompleted) activate failed (0x80070002)

12:55:59.828: [win-capture-audio] (CaptureSafe) C:\Users\joeka\Desktop\win-capture-audio\src\audio-capture-helper.cpp(56)\win-capture-audio.dll!00007FFEDE4AD04C: (caller: 00007FFEDE4ACD77) Exception(3) tid(560) 80070002 The system cannot find the file specified.

12:55:59.828:

12:56:02.750: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' [48000 Hz] initialized

12:56:02.752: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' [48000 Hz] initialized

12:56:03.816: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' invalidated.  Retrying (source: Desktop Audio)

12:56:03.817: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' invalidated.  Retrying (source: Audio Output Capture)

12:56:03.855: [win-capture-audio] (ActivateCompleted) activate failed (0x80070002)

12:56:03.855: [win-capture-audio] (CaptureSafe) C:\Users\joeka\Desktop\win-capture-audio\src\audio-capture-helper.cpp(56)\win-capture-audio.dll!00007FFEDE4AD04C: (caller: 00007FFEDE4ACD77) Exception(4) tid(2d9c) 80070002 The system cannot find the file specified.

12:56:03.855:

12:56:06.840: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' [48000 Hz] initialized

12:56:06.843: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' [48000 Hz] initialized

12:56:12.579: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' invalidated.  Retrying (source: Desktop Audio)

12:56:12.581: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' invalidated.  Retrying (source: Audio Output Capture)

12:56:12.621: [win-capture-audio] (ActivateCompleted) activate failed (0x80070002)

12:56:12.622: [win-capture-audio] (CaptureSafe) C:\Users\joeka\Desktop\win-capture-audio\src\audio-capture-helper.cpp(56)\win-capture-audio.dll!00007FFEDE4AD04C: (caller: 00007FFEDE4ACD77) Exception(5) tid(9c0) 80070002 The system cannot find the file specified.

12:56:12.622:

12:56:15.611: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' [48000 Hz] initialized

12:56:15.615: WASAPI: Device 'Speakers (Realtek(R) Audio)' [48000 Hz] initialized

13:03:49.908: Settings changed (general)

13:03:49.908: ------------------------------------------------


----------



## mattporter (Sep 29, 2022)

mattporter said:


> Hey all. Is anyone else seeing this problem with this plugin?
> 
> Although I have multiple apps emitting audio, the "currently active sessions" drop down is empty, and the "Add executable" button is greyed out.
> 
> ...


Anybody else having this issue? @bozbez ?


----------



## giever (Oct 13, 2022)

This is great, but for some reason the Application Audio Output Capture is significantly quieter than what Desktop Audio captures for me. For comparing they're both at 0.0db, and I don't have any filters or anything on either of them. Is there some "reason" for this, or is it kinda just how it is?


----------



## ketzagfx (Oct 20, 2022)

Hey,
I have tried using Win Capture Audio a couple Months ago to seperate my audio layers like game sound, discord, firefox for music etc. but the audio stuttered from time to time.
I couldnt get a fix for that so I installed voicemeeter and figured it all out and it worked.

Now I thought the new OBS 28 feature would let me seperate my tracks without any other programs and I tried it out, but it´s stuttering, too.

So my question is, does this come with the open apps it grabs the sound from? 
Win Capture Audio does the same as I remember, you choose an open window to grad the sound from.

What could cause this? I really would like to get rid of voicemeeter


----------



## Dagnol (Oct 30, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> First of all, as I had mentioned earlier, the application *must be emitting sound* before it'll appear on the list of programs that you can add.  However, if you know the exe file that it uses, you can add it to the list, preferably of a second instance of the plugin so you can vary its volume separately from all other sources in the scene(s) it's included in.
> 
> Since I do not use this app, I do not know the app's exe name.
> 
> --Katt.  =^.^=


The Plug-in recognizes the GameBar.exe application but does not capture the audio.


----------



## Fafalele (Nov 1, 2022)

The plugin used to work for me but after doing a clean install of windows 10 and trying to set it up again it wont work, everything is up to date to the latest version.

The problem is it recognizes the executable, and it adds the bar to the list of tracks but no audio is being captured. 

The only difference im finding is that for other people in the window (of the picture I attached) it would only say Spotify.exe while mine is in brackets followed by the music that spotify is playing. (same for other applications like chrome has the tab name instead of just "Chrome.exe", and discord will show the channel name instead of just "Discord.exe") No idea why its different.

OBS version: 28.0.3 (64 bit)
Windows: Windows 10 Pro, Version 20H2, OS build 19042.631


----------



## Fafalele (Nov 1, 2022)

Fafalele said:


> The plugin used to work for me but after doing a clean install of windows 10 and trying to set it up again it wont work, everything is up to date to the latest version.
> 
> The problem is it recognizes the executable, and it adds the bar to the list of tracks but no audio is being captured.
> 
> ...


NVM im stupid I fixed it. Apparently just being version 20H2 isnt enough, and my OS build was too old. The OS build that this worked for me is 19042.1706 The plugin apparently uses an API that is in windows 11 and in the newest windows 10 build so you have to absolutely make sure your windows is the newest OS build and windows 10 might not offer the update until a few days after you last updated or something. It was like that for me where got the option to update to build 19042.1706  three days after updating to version 19042.631.


----------



## ketzagfx (Nov 3, 2022)

ketzagfx said:


> Hey,
> I have tried using Win Capture Audio a couple Months ago to seperate my audio layers like game sound, discord, firefox for music etc. but the audio stuttered from time to time.
> I couldnt get a fix for that so I installed voicemeeter and figured it all out and it worked.
> 
> ...


nobody knows anything?


----------



## minecod01 (Nov 20, 2022)

hi guys,
i have downloaded win captured audio.
I installed the plugin correctly, it makes me select "application audio output capture" but when I start spotify, for example, it doesn't capture the audio and in the mixer the luminous line remains off.
I am attaching the log file.
If anyone knows how to fix it please let me know.
I am desperate.









18:52:37.371: CPU Name: AMD Ryzen 5 2600 Six-Core Processor

18:52:37.371: CPU Speed: 3400MHz

18:52:37.371: Physical Cores: 6, Logical Cores: 12

18:52:37.371: Physical Memory: 16335MB Total, 8489MB Free

18:52:37.371: Windows Version: 10.0 Build 18363 (release: 1909; revision: 1256; 64-bit)

18:52:37.371: Running as administrator: false

18:52:37.371: Aero is Enabled (Aero is always on for windows 8 and above)

18:52:37.371: Windows 10/11 Gaming Features:

18:52:37.371:     Game DVR: On

18:52:37.374: Sec. Software Status:

18:52:37.375:     Windows Defender Antivirus: enabled (AV)

18:52:37.376:     Windows Firewall: enabled (FW)

18:52:37.476: Current Date/Time: 2022-11-20, 18:52:37

18:52:37.476: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true

18:52:37.476: Hide OBS windows from screen capture: false

18:52:37.476: Qt Version: 6.3.1 (runtime), 6.3.1 (compiled)

18:52:37.476: Portable mode: false

18:52:37.530: OBS 28.1.2 (64-bit, windows)

18:52:37.530: ---------------------------------

18:52:37.654: ---------------------------------

18:52:37.654: audio settings reset:

18:52:37.654:     samples per sec: 48000

18:52:37.654:     speakers:        2

18:52:37.654:     max buffering:   960 milliseconds

18:52:37.654:     buffering type:  dynamically increasing

18:52:37.656: ---------------------------------

18:52:37.656: Initializing D3D11...

18:52:37.656: Available Video Adapters:

18:52:37.660:     Adapter 0: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti

18:52:37.660:       Dedicated VRAM: 4213178368

18:52:37.660:       Shared VRAM:    4269381632

18:52:37.660:       PCI ID:         10de:1c82

18:52:37.660:       Driver Version: 30.0.15.1123

18:52:37.660:       output 0:

18:52:37.660:         name=SAMSUNG

18:52:37.660:         pos={0, 0}

18:52:37.660:         size={1600, 900}

18:52:37.660:         attached=true

18:52:37.660:         refresh=30

18:52:37.660:         space=RGB_FULL_G22_NONE_P709

18:52:37.660:         sdr_white_nits=80

18:52:37.660:         nit_range=[min=0.500000, max=270.000000, max_full_frame=270.000000]

18:52:37.661:       output 1:

18:52:37.661:         name=SyncMaster

18:52:37.661:         pos={1600, 285}

18:52:37.661:         size={1360, 768}

18:52:37.661:         attached=true

18:52:37.661:         refresh=60

18:52:37.661:         space=RGB_FULL_G22_NONE_P709

18:52:37.661:         sdr_white_nits=80

18:52:37.661:         nit_range=[min=0.500000, max=270.000000, max_full_frame=270.000000]

18:52:37.661:       output 2:

18:52:37.661:         name=LCDTV16

18:52:37.661:         pos={-1360, 297}

18:52:37.661:         size={1360, 768}

18:52:37.661:         attached=true

18:52:37.661:         refresh=60

18:52:37.661:         space=RGB_FULL_G22_NONE_P709

18:52:37.661:         sdr_white_nits=80

18:52:37.661:         nit_range=[min=0.500000, max=270.000000, max_full_frame=270.000000]

18:52:37.663: Loading up D3D11 on adapter NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti (0)

18:52:37.756: D3D11 loaded successfully, feature level used: b000

18:52:37.756: DXGI increase maximum frame latency success

18:52:37.756: D3D11 GPU priority setup failed (not admin?)

18:52:39.508: ---------------------------------

18:52:39.508: video settings reset:

18:52:39.508:     base resolution:   1920x1080

18:52:39.508:     output resolution: 1920x1080

18:52:39.508:     downscale filter:  Bicubic

18:52:39.508:     fps:               60/1

18:52:39.508:     format:            NV12

18:52:39.508:     YUV mode:          Rec. 709/Partial

18:52:39.508: NV12 texture support enabled

18:52:39.508: P010 texture support not available

18:52:39.512: Audio monitoring device:

18:52:39.512:     name: Predefinito

18:52:39.512:     id: default

18:52:39.512: ---------------------------------

18:52:39.515: No AJA devices found, skipping loading AJA UI plugin

18:52:39.516: Failed to initialize module 'aja-output-ui.dll'

18:52:39.517: No AJA devices found, skipping loading AJA plugin

18:52:39.517: Failed to initialize module 'aja.dll'

18:52:39.518: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/chrome_elf.dll', not an OBS plugin

18:52:39.521: [CoreAudio encoder]: CoreAudio AAC encoder not installed on the system or couldn't be loaded

18:52:39.523: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-captions.dll'

18:52:39.525: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-output-ui.dll'

18:52:39.527: A DeckLink iterator could not be created.  The DeckLink drivers may not be installed

18:52:39.527: Failed to initialize module 'decklink.dll'

18:52:39.576: [AMF] Unable to load 'amfrt64.dll', error code 126.

18:52:39.580: [AMF] AMF Test failed due to one or more errors.

18:52:39.580: Failed to initialize module 'enc-amf.dll'

18:52:39.596: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libcef.dll', not an OBS plugin

18:52:39.596: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libEGL.dll', not an OBS plugin

18:52:39.596: Skipping module '../../obs-plugins/64bit/libGLESv2.dll', not an OBS plugin

18:52:39.639: [obs-browser]: Version 2.18.7

18:52:39.639: [obs-browser]: CEF Version 103.0.5060.134 (runtime), 103.0.0-5060-shared-textures.2591+g4204d54+chromium-103.0.5060.134 (compiled)

18:52:39.646: NVENC supported

18:52:39.646: [NVENC] AV1 is not supported

18:52:39.648: [noise suppress]: NVIDIA RTX denoiser disabled, redistributable not found

18:52:39.649: [NVIDIA RTX VIDEO FX]: FX disabled, redistributable not found.

18:52:40.168: [obs-websocket] [obs_module_load] you can haz websockets (Version: 5.0.1 | RPC Version: 1)

18:52:40.168: [obs-websocket] [obs_module_load] Qt version (compile-time): 6.3.1 | Qt version (run-time): 6.3.1

18:52:40.168: [obs-websocket] [obs_module_load] Linked ASIO Version: 101201

18:52:40.179: [obs-websocket] [obs_module_load] Module loaded.

18:52:40.376: [vlc-video]: Couldn't find VLC installation, VLC video source disabled

18:52:40.426: [win-capture-audio] Version 2.2.3 (74323e6)

18:52:40.544: ---------------------------------

18:52:40.544:   Loaded Modules:

18:52:40.544:     win-wasapi.dll

18:52:40.544:     win-mf.dll

18:52:40.544:     win-dshow.dll

18:52:40.544:     win-capture.dll

18:52:40.544:     win-capture-audio.dll

18:52:40.544:     vlc-video.dll

18:52:40.544:     text-freetype2.dll

18:52:40.544:     rtmp-services.dll

18:52:40.544:     obs-x264.dll

18:52:40.544:     obs-websocket.dll

18:52:40.544:     obs-vst.dll

18:52:40.544:     obs-transitions.dll

18:52:40.544:     obs-text.dll

18:52:40.545:     obs-qsv11.dll

18:52:40.545:     obs-outputs.dll

18:52:40.545:     obs-filters.dll

18:52:40.545:     obs-ffmpeg.dll

18:52:40.545:     obs-browser.dll

18:52:40.545:     image-source.dll

18:52:40.545:     frontend-tools.dll

18:52:40.545:     decklink-output-ui.dll

18:52:40.545:     decklink-captions.dll

18:52:40.545:     coreaudio-encoder.dll

18:52:40.545: ---------------------------------

18:52:40.545: ==== Startup complete ===============================================

18:52:40.601: All scene data cleared

18:52:40.601: ------------------------------------------------

18:52:40.624: [win-wasapi: 'audio in uscita'] update settings:

18:52:40.624:     device id: default

18:52:40.624:     use device timing: 1

18:52:40.624: Switched to scene 'audio'

18:52:40.624: ------------------------------------------------

18:52:40.624: Loaded scenes:

18:52:40.624: - scene 'Scena':

18:52:40.624: - scene 'CoDiario':

18:52:40.625:     - source: 'CoD m' (window_capture)

18:52:40.625:     - source: 'audio in uscita' (wasapi_output_capture)

18:52:40.625: - scene 'audio':

18:52:40.625:     - source: 'cod' (audio_capture)

18:52:40.625:     - source: 'youtube' (audio_capture)

18:52:40.625: ------------------------------------------------

18:52:40.639: [win-capture-audio] (ActivateCompleted) activate failed (0x80070002)

18:52:40.639: [win-capture-audio] (CaptureSafe) C:\Users\joeka\Desktop\win-capture-audio\src\audio-capture-helper.cpp(56)\win-capture-audio.dll!00007FFD19B5D04C: (caller: 00007FFD19B5CD77) Exception(1) tid(43a0) 80070002 Impossibile trovare il file specificato.

18:52:40.639:

18:52:40.688: WASAPI: Device 'Altoparlanti (2- M-Audio AIR 192 6)' [48000 Hz] initialized


----------



## BruSnow (Nov 22, 2022)

mattporter said:


> Hey all. Is anyone else seeing this problem with this plugin?
> 
> Although I have multiple apps emitting audio, the "currently active sessions" drop down is empty, and the "Add executable" button is greyed out.
> 
> ...


I'm having the same issue. I even tried updating because I saw there was a newer version, but it didn't solve the problem. Have you figured it out?


----------



## mattporter (Nov 28, 2022)

BruSnow said:


> I'm having the same issue. I even tried updating because I saw there was a newer version, but it didn't solve the problem. Have you figured it out?


Unfortunately, I've not found a solution for this. I do wonder if it is specific to v28 (i.e. perhaps it works in v27?), but haven't tested it.


----------



## jefhus (Nov 29, 2022)

Bonjour à vous.

J’ai un petit souci : il capture très bien le son des jeux mais il coupe le vocal des joueurs sur le jeux.

Avez-vous un réglage à me conseiller ou un autre plug-in pour capturer la voix des joueurs en ligne ?


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Nov 29, 2022)

ketzagfx said:


> nobody knows anything?



First of all, which version of Windows are you running?  This is very important as if you are running Windows 10, depending on which release you're running, it may lack an API which this plugin depends on.  The strongly-recommended earliest version it should work with is 20H2, though the newer, the better.

Though in my case, I use the plugin but I never got rid of Voicemeeter.  I still find lots of uses for it.  It does take a bit of learning, but it can be mastered.  Given its design, Discord is notoriously difficult for the plugin to capture properly.  As such, I keep Voicemeeter around for this purpose.  Plus I use it for other things, like its built-in processing for my mike, ability to route audio to multiple outputs, real and virtual, and it can be used outside of OBS Studio, which is a huge plus by itself.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## DonBeJ (Dec 5, 2022)

So is the periodic robotic sound issue present in the plugin as well? Believe I saw a reply in the thread saying it was windows related and thus present in both?


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Dec 6, 2022)

DonBeJ said:


> So is the periodic robotic sound issue present in the plugin as well? Believe I saw a reply in the thread saying it was windows related and thus present in both?



I have been using OBS Studio's own plugin of late and have as yet to hear any issues about it from my viewers.

However, as I have mentioned in the past, one thing you could try is making sure that your entire workflow from origin (if possible), all audio pipeline endpoints, and OBS Studio all use the exact same sample rate, e.g. 44.1kHz or 48kHz, the two most commonly-used sample rates for streaming audio.

And yes, the issue is apparently related to the API that Windows uses to allow applications to capture application audio.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------



## DonBeJ (Dec 7, 2022)

KattPhloxworthy said:


> I have been using OBS Studio's own plugin of late and have as yet to hear any issues about it from my viewers.
> 
> However, as I have mentioned in the past, one thing you could try is making sure that your entire workflow from origin (if possible), all audio pipeline endpoints, and OBS Studio all use the exact same sample rate, e.g. 44.1kHz or 48kHz, the two most commonly-used sample rates for streaming audio.
> 
> ...


Happens every 30 to 60 minutes for one of my audio sources it seems and all audio endpoints are set to 48hz already.

Also just ran into repeated freezing today where my stream ends and program half locks up but doesn't generate a crash report.


----------



## COLDFR4ME (Dec 8, 2022)

Wassup buddies!
I have an issue with using this plugin
I mean trouble with new COD WZ2. It has separated options for in-game audio output and voice chat output.
So I setup audio sourse in OBS like always on other games, but noticed that on my live stream and on VOD in-game voice chat is missing. Its not a big problem, but for me as content-maker some funny moments from random guys are lost, I cant clip their speech etc...
Did someone faced into trouble like this? I hear about this problem in other games, which have separated settings for voice chat like EFT and Hunt: Showdown.
I glad if u have solution for solving.

P.S big apologizes for my English, it isnt my native language :)


----------



## Mishasama (Dec 31, 2022)

It looks like not work on OBS 29 beta3 too.


----------



## Ballade Power (Jan 4, 2023)

BruSnow said:


> I'm having the same issue. I even tried updating because I saw there was a newer version, but it didn't solve the problem. Have you figured it out?


Same here


----------



## GhostDMG_ (Jan 4, 2023)

Hi, I don't know if this has already been asked but i use media sources in OBS to have videos play that have sounds in them in a previous version i was able to hear them fine then i updated and suddenly they do not work for me hearing them but show as if they are playing audio  in the audio mixer, any advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## TheMawiLP (Sunday at 2:16 PM)

A colleague of mine has such a "crackle" when recording


----------



## Peach4Hour (Sunday at 2:58 PM)

Mishasama said:


> It looks like not work on OBS 29 beta3 too.


works perfectly fine in beta, but it doesn't work in OBS v29 (same for all the plugins I have), so I had to roll back to beta 3 

If you guys have crackling sound after some time on stream, just remove and re-add the executable and u'll be fine (its been an issue from the beginning I guess, still not fixed)


----------



## KattPhloxworthy (Sunday at 3:36 PM)

When I heard that OBS Studio 29.0.0 had dropped, I tried to capture Portal with RTX to see if any progress could be made in capturing the game.  Nothing on the video front, sadly.

HOWEVER...

Ironically, the audio side could ONLY be captured with win-capture-audio, and I'm using the absolute latest release.  Even OBS Studio's own bundled application audio capture plugin does not work case.

--Katt.  =^.^=


----------

